# TRANSPORT- Chicago Ridge Rabbits (IL) RESOLVED



## BlueFrog

Hi guys,

I promised my doctors that I would suspend my rescue work for a while, and after some scary health-related incidents, I'm going to keep that promise - just as soon as I make this last post on behalf of the Chicago Ridge bunnies. 

The shelter had held off on implementing its small animal limits for rabbits because they and I were working feverishly together to get their buns into other rescues, shelters, and homes. I'm happy to say that with their support I've gotten 100+ out of there since mid-February. The post-Easter rush seemed to finally be over, intakes were way down while adoptions were holding steady, and we were just starting to breathe when rabbits started raining from the skies. A lionhead mother and her litter were found in a box in the the woods. A notorious BYB who had already paid $770 in intake fees for previous litters brought in another two litters worth of babies. Another person brought in almost 30 rex rabbits over the course of a week. 

We lost at least twelve beautiful buns, mostly broken rexes, to the back room last week. Even after I pulled eight yesterday, there were sixteen-ish left, and another fifteen are scheduled to arrive next week. 

The shelter has placed an ad in the local newspaper soliciting adoptions, but that won't be enough. The ad runs through this coming Wednesday, and after that.... 

If by any chance you were planning to adopt another bun, or your rescue happens to have a slot or two open, I hope you'll consider helping the Chicago Ridge rabbits. My ability to assist is severely restricted right now, not just because of my health but also because I took in a Pasteurella infected Netherland dwarf last week & want to minimize the risk of him spreading the bacteria to others. However, I'll do what I can. 

Off the top of my head, I can remember the following buns:

Dark rusty orange rex with darker shaded points, in the "doe" stack but I didn't verify gender. All the rexes are well-socialized and sweet, but she really stood out for both looks and friendliness.
A rex in the "buck" stack similar in color to above with white bib and socks
Agouti rex in the "buck" stack, found as a stray and would benefit from more socialization but clearly started as someone's nice pet
Small orange-y bunny, maybe a dwarf mix? By the bucks. 
REW youngster, rex in shape but I don't think in coat, super cute. I think doe but don't quote me on that. 
Small youngster with orange eye circles and dorsal stripe, very pretty
Small generic black bunny. I was there when his owner dropped him off, and before he became "just another AWL bunny" he was clearly very loved and spoiled
Two cages full of lionhead mix babies, mostly dark in color
 I know there were more but those are what I can recall.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

They deserve a chance. Lucky are the ones who get adopted to caring guardians.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

You're an angel for all you do...


----------



## juliew19673

Such a serious problem with all these buns that need homes! All buns should be fixed unless under the care of a responsible breeder..

I cannot take one but I can make a donation if that would help? Does the shelter have a website with donation button or I could send it to you via Paypal.. Let me know and God Bless you for doing what you've been doing.


----------



## BlueFrog

*TreasuredFriend*, as always thank you for the support and information you provide, here and privately. Last week was awful, this week is going to be unspeakable. I was speaking to someone about the rabbits and started to mention that they had an English Spot, until I remembered he was one of those who went to hte back room. Hard enough to cope with euthanization calls in the abstract, but harder still with buns I know. I've now heard back from all but one of my contacts, and no one has space for even a single dwarf. I'm out of options, and can do nothing more than stand by and watch helplessly. 

*juliew19673*, I greatly appreciate the thought but at this point at AWL it's all about space rather than finances. However, if you felt moved to make a donation to Catnap from the Heart, which has taken in the lion's share of the bunnies I've managed to spring from AWL, maybe it would help them take in one more? I can't guarantee that, but I know they certainly could use help on the financial side for all the buns they already have. They used to have 2 - 3 in the system at any given time. Now that we've hooked up, there are between 25 - 40 in the system because they can't bear to watch what's been happening either.


----------



## myheart

Hi BlueFrog,

I have been e-mailing with Julie and posting on her rescue threads about fosters. I was hoping to hear good news from a guy at work who recently lost his bunny, but he has had so much on his mind lately, or he didn't understand the urgency of the situation,that he forgot to ask about getting another bun, even for foster. I will try him again....

Do you have more information on the black bunny?I told myself no black bunnies because of losing Benjamin recently, but no spoiled bunny should be euth'd because of overcrowding. I would be interested more in a doe than a buck because of Patrick. 

I also let Julie know that she should keep her eyes out for a seven plus pound doe who likes to cuddle. Naturestee let me hold Oberon and she won't give him up :X. I would love him just as much as she does.... I have always wanted a Flemish Giant, but any big, huge, ginormous bunny would do. I am not in a hurry for my own adoption, but if one should happen to wonder in...

In the meantime, I will look the house over to see if emergency cages could be set up for more fosters. I am sure the bunder-ground will help out if necessary to get fosters to me. Anything I can do, even though I know I can't save them all.

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

*myheart*, bless you for even considering fostering another. Whatever you decide, give Poofy Underpants a kiss for me, will you? 

The black bunny is what I call a "generic black bunny", maybe four pounds, shorthair, slim and "rabbit-shaped." Judging by the lack of dewlap, I'm assuming male but have not flipped him over to check. I walked near the end of his surrender, when his comely, impeccably dressed young female owner was handing over his huge cage, toys, fresh bag of hay, etc. (all of which have been absorbed into the system by now) Everything was spotlessly clean, including the shiney bunny. Even after she'd been cleared to leave, she asked if she could say goodbye to him one last time. The intake manager assured her that he'd be going to rescue soon (that would be me) and I even offered her my email address so she could stay in touch. Well, when it came time for me to transport the speutered load of rabbits to the santuary, he hadn't been done yet so stayed behind. I've kept an eye on him ever since. 

Because he's small but not dwarf, solid black, and keeps looking at the world with overwhelmed eyes from a tiny cage (for once, not the shelter's fault - they don't have space, and he's small enough to fit) he hasn't had a hope in heck of an adoption. I don't know his name - I try _not_ to know unless I'm pulling them to get out. As for age, I know the oldest rabbit in residence is three, and most of the rabbits who arrive are between a year and a year and a half. I'd guess him at the year mark, but it's only a guess. 

Julie did in fact pass on your request for a huge lap doe, and believe me, eyes are _peeled_. No opportunity for a good home goes unnoticed around here! Especially when it involves a request for the big bunnies I adore and which are effectively unplaceable in this area.


----------



## myheart

I agree that solid blacks and solid whites (with pink eyes) are probably the most difficult to adopt out. I probably wouldn't have adopted Benjamin because he was solid black and so very small (young). I wanted a bond for Maggie, my Cinamon heart-bunny, who was about six pounds. Benjamin was the only bunny at the G.B. shelter at the time. So I took him home and he became big and beautiful and the best bond-mate for Maggie. I could have never picked a better hus-bun for my baby-girl. He was aloof with me, but very attentive to all of Maggie's needs.

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Because he's small but not dwarf, solid black, and keeps looking at the world with overwhelmed eyes from a tiny cage (for once, not the shelter's fault - they don't have space, and he's small enough to fit) he hasn't had a hope in heck of an adoption.



This just makes me want to cry. I don't remember who posted the story about the dog that was surendered at a shelter not knowing what was going on or when his owner would come back, only to be euth'd because of lack of space. Such a touching, yet horrible story, of events that happen on a daily basis. Poor black baby bunny.... He could be the most precious baby there and no one will give him one look. I can't stand it.... If you get the chance, see what his/her personality is like (dominant, submissive, happy-go-lucky,...)

Thanks,

myheart


----------



## naturestee

Ah geez, that little black boy sounds exactly like my foster mama. It'll probably be a long time before someone takes her home. Thank goodness they don't euth rabbits at her shelter.

I wish I had more space and time. You do so much for those rabbits, I just wish there were more of us able to support you.

I hope you're able to heal from your health problems soon!:hug:


----------



## BlueFrog

*myheart*, I've inquired to the person with the most direct contact with the rabbits if she can tell me more about the little black rabbit beyond "easy to handle" and "misses his mom." 

*naturestee* and everyone else, many thanks for the support. 

Tonight is an unusually hard one. It's late, I'm in pain, and although Wednesday is supposed to be the day, that's what they said last time too - but unexpected overcrowding from the weekend surrenders meant they wound up doing it on Monday instead. I came so very close to losing dear Copperfield as a result. I'll tell his story some day, but not tonight. 

To distract myself, as much as I can be distracted, from pondering the likely fates of the shelter rabbits - especially after an admittedly slender lead both appeared and vaporized today - I've been remembering the faces of all the ones who have touched my life since I started rescuing bunnies, such as:

Alf, the little Dutch boy who arrived during one of my pulls, and whom I immediately pulled out of the filthy cage he was plunked into to go straight to foster care. His fosterer fell so madly in love with him that he stayed.

Kingsford, the stunning blue satin rex who convinced two married shelter employees that he was supposed to live with them. He was right. Good boy, Kingsford. 

Sugar Cube, a teeny little REW dwarf who is now the devoted companion of an adopted Russian orphan with cerebral palsy. 

Horton, a big Dutch mix whose new owners were so thrilled with him they called the shelter to tell them so ... more than once! 

Gypsy, a stunning calico lop whose new owner ahas rescued rabbits before, but was overjoyed that this one she can pet! 

Twitch... oh, the things to be said about brave little Twitch, still inspiring kids to want to come to school every day. 

Honey, the lovely rex lady whose example has saved the lives of five other AWL bunnies by encouraging her mom to take in more because "bunnies are easy to please, and this shouldn't be happening." 

Tortuga, the stunning broken castor rex who inspired the funniest Petfinder listing I've ever read. Whoever he wound up adopting got quite a character. 

Wild Thing, a black and white lionhead, whose instant bond with a young girl who saved up her allowance money to adopt him was so strong and so memorable, veteran shelter employees teared up just talking about it. 

There are others, the ones who couldn't find homes or rescues but went to sanctuary placement, with the sun on their backs and the grass under their feet. Zeke and Jim, Cassidy's fellow cemetary companions. Kingsford, "my" darling boy with the ordinary looks and big personality. His "plain black bunny" brother with the Napoleon complex whose high flying reaction to his first taste of freedom will forever be etched in my memory. Midnight. Copper. The black and white doe whose previous owner couldn't be bothered to name her, but whose individuality was so strong she carved out the territory with the best afternoon sunlight for her own enjoyment. Oh yes, I remember you all and wish you well. 

And of course, the ones who wait, patiently, for their humans to contact them. Kate of the Poofy Underpants. Narcissus, who has had so many near-misses with finding a forever home my heart breaks just thinking about it. Chelsie, whose storybook looks and sweet personality should have landed her a home long before now. The two big black brothers, who beg like dogs for attention and whose lives were saved by a freak confluence of circumstances that will never happen again but who will probably have to wait a long time for someone to recognize their specialness. Still, all safe and snug tonight. All safe. 

Rescue bunnies, I've never asked you anything before, but tonight I ask this: help me get through this week so I can help your fellows, OK?


----------



## myheart

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Rescue bunnies, I've never asked you anything before, but tonight I ask this: help me get through this week so I can help your fellows, OK?


Amen ray:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I am prayin' for a foster spot opening come fall, to save one more for you BlueFrog. All those innocent soulmates who will perish, those we can save are truly lucky.:bunnyangel:


----------



## BlueFrog

Quick update - additional news tonight as I hear more.

No new intakes over the weekend. The huge black rabbit was adopted inkelepht: as was one of the others; hard to say exactly which one based on the description. There was someone looking at the small black rabbit while we were on the phone, and I'm hoping to hear tonight that the adoption happened. Manager describes him as "really really sweet, tending toward the dominant side but certainly not a problem."


----------



## juliew19673

Oh Yay! glad no new ones and a that some got picked up! 1 down and how many more to go?


----------



## myheart

:weee::yahoo:

Most excellent news!!!! I am so excited for thetwo adoptions. A guardian angel bunny must have been watching over those two!

I do hope the little black guy gets a great home!!! Maybe they are tucking him into his new bed as I type this! If my inquiry worked, perhaps I should pick out another bun to inquire about and maybe they will get adopted also. Just a thought...

Keep the good news coming,

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

14 - 15 left, which means about nine need to find homes by Wednesday. Hard to say exactly how many babies there were. Since the cull will be oldest to youngest, I knew the littlest ones would be safe. However, there are fifteen more whose owner plans to bring them in, but was told in no uncertain terms to hold off until this week. With the six cage rule still in effect, we could be right back where we started by the end of the week. 

*myheart*, if your inquiry worked, then would you _please_ inquire about the beautiful rusty red rex girl with the bib and books? I really really like her but just can't figure out any place in this house to stash her.


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to say that I've been reading this whole thread and crying for a while now (not just today). I'm so sorry about all those who were....taken...I can't find a way to describe it.

I so wish I could take a bunch of them. I have this beautiful backyard that I keep thinking, "If I could set up a section of it as a sanctuary..."....but then I want every bunny that comes across this rescue area. Well - not all of them. Just 90%. 

I will keep y'all in my thoughts and prayers. I wish it wasn't so expensive to fly them here and that they could be flown....I keep thinking, "If I could get a six hole carrier and fly them here - I could get six girls out of there...".

Anyway - I don't know why I'm posting except to say that I'm pulling for y'all and I know you're making a difference in the lives of those bunnies - even if at times it doesn't feel that way.


----------



## BlueFrog

Many thanks, *TinysMom*. Don't want to make bunny people cry, but at the same time, this situation is eating me up inside and I need to express what's going on or I'm not even going to make it to Wednesday. I wish something like Operation Roger were more viable for transport to far-flung places, but I get nervous with such soft beginning and end times, and just think the journey's too likely to overstress the buns. Don't want to risk burning the village in an effort to save it. 

I can only imagine how bad the situation is for rabbits in the Chicagoland area generally. Chicago Ridge may be the largest shelter in Illinois, but it's far from the only one accepting rabbits, and if what I've heard is true, the euthanization rate at many others is even higher. Every no-kill is packed to the gills. I can't recall when the last time was anyone has even heard of a rabbit making it into Red Door, for example. I know they immediately refer anyone with a pregnant rabbit to Catnap. Where the others go, I don't know. SSHS takes terrific care of their critters but the shelter is so small they can't handle many at a time. Many rabbits are coming in as strays, I wonder how many we never see because the hawks and coyotes get to them first. 

Sorry, rambling. Must focus on the ones I save, not the ones I can't - let alone the ones who remain safely anonymous at other shelters I dare not contact.


----------



## myheart

If the little red rex is the next one I need to inquire about, then I will...

I love red-heads.... Patrick is a red-head, of sorts, and Naturetees nephew, Patrick is a red-head... Good, sweet personalities, with lots of smiles and laughs to be had. Yes, please, send along more information!!! She sounds like she could be very beautiful with that rex coat. I have never touched a rex, or a Jersey Wooly until Katie. I love to experience new types of hairs (former dog groomer--touched an Afgahn Hound once ) 

Did the little black boy get adopted?

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

*myheart*, have not received a return email from the shelter yet regarding the black bunny. You've never touched a rex? Ohboy, you're in for a treat. Even softer than my friend's eight Afghan hounds. 

The lovely redhead is one of the most beautiful rabbits to come through Chicago Ridge. I wasn't pushing her because I thought for sure someone would have grabbed her up over the weekend. And temperament? As soon as I walked over to her cage, she walked over to the door to nuzzle my fingertips. :hearts

I'm guessing she's one of the younger rabbits currently in residence, just on the cusp of being spayable, although not young enough to be safe by a long shot. Dark rusty red coat with darker shaded ears, somewhere between the red and the sable on this page.


----------



## BlueFrog

There were no adoptions yesterday, and one more arrival.


----------



## pla725

I wish I could help. However we are overwhelmed here in NJ. It makes me sad that so many will be lost.


----------



## myheart

*pla725 wrote: *


> I wish I could help. However we are overwhelmed here in NJ. It makes me sad that so many will be lost.




I have seen so many rabbits in NJ on the Petfinder, but find that they do not want to adopt out to some one living in Wisconsin. I feel bad that they would not want to trust a transport system of sorts for an adoptable bun. (The Flemmies are all on the East or West Coasts )



BlueFrog, I took a look at the link... What some beautiful bunnies. Wow!!!! about that Black Otter, Chocolate, Red, and Cali. I'll take one of each color please!!!!!

Please keep me posted on what happens with the little red girl and if you need a foster-mom for her . You did a great job with picking Katie out for me that I will always trust your opinion.

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

*myheart*, if that's a firm offer of someplace for her to go, I'll call the shelter in the morning. Otherwise, to the best of my current knowledge, she won't be around this time tomorrow. 

So glad you and Katie are getting along so well together. She is a sweetheart, and lucky to have found a foster mom like you to take care of her.


----------



## myheart

Will you contact TreasuredFriends to make sure red rex can be placed in the foster system and on availability of transportation. I go down to Sheboygan next week Friday for dental checks and wellness examsfor the fur-kids. Much of the same arrangement could take place for meeting place although time might be later as we will have to go through appointment first before heading out. TreasuredFriends might even be able to take Katie for a date appointment to Waukesha. I would hate to miss it, but I value her opinion also.

myheart


----------



## pla725

Very few people want the big rabbits. They all want the smaller rabbits like the dwarf. We tell them the bigger rabbits have the best temperments. I'm sure bunderground could step in for transport if the right placement came around. If another rescue would be willing to step up to do the home check perhaps that would help. 

I won't sit and wait. If you can foster do it. Or you will regret that you didn't save a life. Sorry if I'm on my soap box for the moment. I'm overwhelmed myself with three additional rabbits that I'm struggling to care for. I'm sacrifing stuff for myself to make sure they have what they need. Anyway off the soapbox for now. 

Hope things work out. 

Edited to say I'm glad you were able to help out. Another life or two saved.


----------



## Pipp

I honestly don't think the info about these guys has gotten out as best it could. I really think at least a few can be saved. 

I think everybody's overwhelmed, I haven't seen this cross-posted much at all, I don't even know if we've contactedour members in the area. 

I'm positive with a little effort this girl -- and more -- will be placed. 



sas :tears2:


----------



## Pipp

What's the contact info here? 

I'm making a thread for the 'ANNOUNCEMENTS' section, and realized I don't even know the name of the shelter or the contact info. Is it called Chicago Ridge? 

Who should be contacted? 



sas :?


----------



## naturestee

Oh Myheart are you taking her?:bow

Let me know if you need help setting up an NIC pen or whatever. Or need more grids. 

I could help with transport on a weekend. I know TreasuredFriend doesn't like leaving herdisabled bun alone for long.


----------



## BlueFrog

Pipp, it's the Animal Welfare League in Chicago Ridge IL:

http://www.animalwelfareleague.com/


----------



## juliew19673

I've previously read and posted to this thread and feel HORRIBLE that no one is stepping up to save these buns (what is it with the BIG citiies that buns/dogs/cats have a worse time getting adopted!)..

I've emailed Bluefrog suggestion that perhaps as they are losing buns to euthanaise (sp?) I'd pay to have them shipped to Los Angeles.

I'll ship buns anywhere if their only option is being put down.. Honestly, I'll do this if your in Ohio, TX, Fl and think you can take one but can't pay the airfare or understand how to do this - I'll figure it out and pay it - just let me know.

Think Baxter! gave me my calling in life - just can'ttake inall the buns in the USA, but can get them to loving homes.

BlueFrog - let me know if there are 2 that can make the airline trip and I'll take them in.


----------



## TinysMom

Shipping isn't cheap - but as a former breeder - I've had rabbits shipped in and I know a bit about how to make the reservations, etc. - so let me know if you need help in coordination. 

I honestly wish I could take some girls - not to breed - but because everyone wants boys. But I don't have the money to ship them and I think we're under an embargo due to the heat for a bit. (Continental does fly into Del Rio but we need to give like a week or so notice so they can plan for the shipment).

Anyway - let me know if you need help w/ coordinating shipments - plan on $120 - $150 for one rabbit - and around $200 if folks take two or more rabbits.


----------



## Haley

Ive contacted everyone I can think of and no response Everyone here in Michigan is filled to the brim and they have been taking Chicago overflow the last few months but with summer dumps its just not possible. 

I'll keep trying...Its hard not to get discouraged. I know the horrible economy in our area is only making things worse for the animals. 

Is there any way to get some pics of these bunnies? Ive found that a picture of an e-list bun really tugs at people's heartstrings..anyone with a camera phone or anything? I dont understand how shelters expect to adopt out animals without pictures.


----------



## MuttBunny

Dang. If I was closer I'd take in one or two to foster. I'm so sorry you're having this problem. I wish you luck in placing them.


----------



## MuttBunny

This is so distressing! I don't live anywhere close by but I would love nothing more than to take on a large bunny. I'm new to being a rabbit owner but I love these little guys. I'd especially like to have one large bunny...

I'm so sorry this is happening. I'm so incredibly sad right now I can't even put it into words.


----------



## seniorcats

*Haley wrote: *


> Ive contacted everyone I can think of and no response Everyone here in Michigan is filled to the brim and they have been taking Chicago overflow the last few months but with summer dumps its just not possible.
> 
> I'll keep trying...Its hard not to get discouraged. I know the horrible economy in our area is only making things worse for the animals.
> 
> Is there any way to get some pics of these bunnies? Ive found that a picture of an e-list bun really tugs at people's heartstrings..anyone with a camera phone or anything? I dont understand how shelters expect to adopt out animals without pictures.


Same here. Buckeye HRS and Columbus HRS are jammedwith Easter dumps and a new hoarder situation.


----------



## myheart

BlueFrog, please let me know what sort of arrangements to make for a pick-up of little red rex. It will be okay if I have to drive further than my last pick-up with Katie. This weekend might not be the best unless it is very early Saturday, not sure about Sunday, and during the week I could probably head out after 12:30-1:00pm. Let me know your thoughts or if TreasuredFriends will participate in a meeting place again.

I guess I will be busy cleaning and building...

myheart


----------



## Pipp

I think a rescue in Northern Indiana has stepped in. :weee: Not sure who's she's making the arrangements through, but she's been aware of it for a few days,within driving distanceand she has a lot of space.  

But it would be nice ifor somebody else to keep in the area to keep in touch with the shelterand give BlueFrog a much needed break. Because they don't allow pics and don't post on Petfinder, they have fewer options than most. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## BlueFrog

I can't thank you guys enough for the support and willingness to jump in. You are amazing. 

Unfortunately, one of the higher ups decided to euthanize early, without telling my conatact, and the shelter had returned to "capacity" as of first thing this morning. 

The red rex was adopted out yesterday (huzzah!) and, to my shock, the little black bunny made it through the purge, as did the REW mini rex doe. As I expected, so did the lionhead mix babies, who I'm told are now old enough to speuter. 

One of the rabbits I had on hold for someone was adopted out, but otherwise they are all present and accounted for. They are being speutered over the course of the next week, and I'm told I must have them all out by Wednesday (which should not pose a problem). Already a new rabbit had arrived this morning, and I told them to pull him for neutering. Big white rabbit with tan spots. Pretty to look at, and the sad expression on his face mirrored my own. I don't know where he's going to go, but I couldn't bear to lose another one and I was told that, as the oldest, he was now at the top of the kill list. 

If any of the remaining rabbits interest anyone, please do let me know. I'm there every Wednesday, and will be happy to pull them to go wherever there's room. If shipping is involved, someone's going to have to walk me through the process, but fortunately I live right by O'Hare Airport (ORD). With another fifteen rabbits scheduled to arrive later this week, plus whatever else walks through the door, we'll be right back at this point by next Wednesday. I have asked - again - to be contacted before any more euthanizations are performed, but although I know my contact will inform me, that depends on whether that person is kept informed by the superiors. 

I will try to get back to everyone individually over the next few days, but right at this moment I plan to bury my sadness by hand-feeding my noisy squabs and giving Cassidy and Copperfield extra petting.


----------



## myheart

Thanks for keeping us posted on the situation. I can't believe that management cares so little as to not keep all options/resues aware of euth's. Just no time to adjust schedules and rescue plans.

I am so happy to hear that little red rex was adopted!!!!:biggrin2lease keep me in mind if you need me to foster. I could probably handle one more, and Katie might have a date coming up soon. 

Thanks for all you do, BlueFrog, and everyone else who has chimed in to help. The most wonderful group of people, and bunnies, on RO. I hope all forums are this lucky.

myheart


----------



## MuttBunny

I'm so sorry it happened like that. Hugs to the little ones who are still left.


----------



## myheart

BlueFrog,

The little black bunny that is still there, is that the one that had the home at the beginning of the thread? The one that the lady dropped off while you were there? 

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

Yep, that's the little black bunny in question - the formerly spoiled bun.


----------



## myheart

The poor little guy didn't get adopted? Am I going to have to ask about him again to get him adopted? This time it worked for the rex, so maybe we should try it for him one more time. How is he doing? Is he still eating and drinking? Does he seem upset or frustrated, or is he being sad and lonely? One can't help but feel the worst for those who had nice homes and end up in a small shelter cage awaiting their fate. Poor little tyke... Does he have until Wednesday of next week again?

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

myheart, I'd say his attitude is more sad than depressed. He's definitely still eating and drinking, at any rate. Not much room to move in his current cage, so even if he were feeling ebullient, there'd be little way for him to express it. Not the shelter's fault - there's so many rabbits and no room. 

Work your magic for me, will you please? Get this bun into the good home he deserves! 

(While you're at it, that REW mini rex is just a little doll face. I can't believe no one has snatched her up yet!)


----------



## PixieStixxxx

These poor rabbits..

I wish I lived closer to take a few - I really can't stand the thought of what would happen because that special person didn't come soon enough =[


----------



## LoriV

I received an e-mail from Jan at HRS. She said that had she known and had someone to 'work with her', she would be able to help. Have at it Bluefrog. Let's see how much she can help as long as the offer is out there. She can be reached at [email protected] . 

How wonderful of her to offer to take these in. Can't wait to hear how many she accommodates.


----------



## Haley

Thats great news! Which HRS is Jan affliliated with? Im making a mental note since its difficult to find help in Chicago.

And Bluefrog, do you have an email we can give to people as a contact if we find anyone else willing to help?Would yourather people contact you about the rabbits directly rather than the shelter?


----------



## LoriV

http://www.rabbit.org/hrs-info/contacts.html#Illinois - (shows the contacts for the HRS chapters in Illinois)
Here's the HRS information. Bluefrog, you can contact Jan for instructions on her specific procedure to follow. She prefers pictures before any are pulled and then she'll let you know which she can take if she has room. As you know, I haven't been able to be involved with the rabbits there in months, so it'd be best to contact her direct.


----------



## pla725

Just another suggestion here. You may want to post this over on Bunspace as well. You never know.


----------



## Haley

*Haley wrote: *


> And Bluefrog, do you have an email we can give to people as a contact if we find anyone else willing to help?Would yourather people contact you about the rabbits directly rather than the shelter?



Thanks Lori!

I shouldve been more clear here- I meant does Bluefrog have a direct email address instead of people contacting Chicago Ridge directly (wasnt sure if they would be good about working with other rescues and she seems to be on top of it!)


----------



## LoriV

I agree Haley. Bluefrog can do the pulling for HRSJan or other rescues if need be. She's definitely our 'go to' person first. I'm sure she'll be along to post her own e-mail, right Bluefrog?! :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueFrog

Anyone who would like my email address is _more_ than welcome to P.M. me for it. I will be very happy to pull rabbits for individuals and rescues as long as everyone understands that the shelter is a good hour's drive each way from me, and that due to health issues (both human and rabbit), I can't hold rabbits at my house for any period of time. It will be absolutely essential that if someone commits to a rabbit and I pull it for them, they absolutely must follow through. I've already experienced this problem with a rabbit rescue and the fallout nearly ended my rescue work for all species right then and there. 

I have contacted Jan, and will be sending her a list after my weekly visit so she can direct adopters seeking specific types to the shelter, and/or pull rabbits directly when foster space permits. HRS is currently completely full.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Getting to meet bluefrog when we coordinated a pick-up point for Poofy Underpants Kate - and the enthusiastic offers, strength and *teamwork of RO members** angieluv, cmh*, *naturestee, myheart* again acknowledges the amazing things this forum is capable of doing !! ~ 
I am continually astounded at the generosity and extension of care RO participants display throughout threads and topic sections.


----------



## myheart

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> (While you're at it, that REW mini rex is just a little doll face. I can't believe no one has snatched her up yet!)


What type of personality does this littleone have (REW rex)? I wonder if she could be a good candidate for Naturestee's Fey to bond with? She seemed interested in dating the red rex if I would have fostered her. She is already used to the pink eyes because of Oberon, so she understands their limited vision. 

We have to work on getting that little black guy out!!! No room to move goes against my grain. Personally, I think Katie's area is too small and she has most of my upstairs to play in. Would he make a good bonding candidate as far as you can tell?

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

The mini rex girl seems very sweet and, for lack of a better word, gentle. Definitely not shy - she's one of the first to the cage bars to ask for scritches - more .... ladylike & refined, perhaps? She clearly wants love and attention, but she's polite about asking for it (unlike, say, Cassidy or Copperfield, who have no manners whatsoever when it comes to demanding attention from their human slaves!) She was very bonded to the Hotot-mix she arrived with who has subsequently been adopted, so clearly she likes the companionship of other buns. I hated seeing them split up, but under the circumstances, was grateful at least the Hotot-ish found a home.

As for bonding the black rabbit to other buns, that I have no idea about. As far as I know he has always been an only rabbit. I haven't seen any signs of aggression toward the other intact males he's been caged next to, if that counts for anything. Size-wise, he's a nice match for Katie Poofy Underpants (maybe a shade bigger, but not by a lot), and would require a lot less grooming! :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

I sent a PM to Naturestee about the REW mini rex to make sure she catches the post you have just made. Hmmmm... bonded with a Hotot mix and Fey is a Hotot.... Imagine the coincidence of that happening...?

myheart


----------



## naturestee

Soooo tempting. But Myheart, only take a foster if you want to. Remember that I'm trying Jazzy (foster mama) and Dolla (fuzzy lop at shelter)first. If neither of those work out then we'll see. But it'll be a while because I have that babies for another month still.

And actually if Zappa hits puberty before being adopted and before we find a friend for Fey, James wants to try him. I'm getting quite the list worked out!


----------



## myheart

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> As far as I know he has always been an only rabbit. I haven't seen any signs of aggression toward the other intact males he's been caged next to, if that counts for anything. Size-wise, he's a nice match for Katie Poofy Underpants (maybe a shade bigger, but not by a lot), and would require a lot less grooming! :biggrin2:


Actually, depending on Fudgie's (from CatNap)personality and whether or not he could be split from his friend, I think he would be a nice match for Katie. I think they would look great together--like bookends. lol If Katie does stay, I would take this little guy in a heart-beat.

The kitty, Angel (white w/ blue eyes), is tempting also, but I am at my kitty limit (3) as far as the city ordinances go.


As always, let me know what you need...

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

I just heard from AWL that they've gotten in five new rabbits, "all lop ears and over two." :cry2 I've also been strongly encouraged to come get my speutered rabbits ASAP. More details when I have them.


----------



## bringin binkies back

I don't know too much about the situation, but if it would help save a bunny life, I would be willing to foster a bunn or two for a bit (a few weeks?). My rabbits are skittsh about new animals in house, but I could set up a pen in the opposite side of the house from them for a while. 

I live near O'Hare in Chicago, too!

Or ifthey need a helping hand on the weekends at the shelter for bunnies,email me.


brenda


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks for the offer of assistance! I'm sure the shelter would welcome weekend help with the bunnies (and any other small animals you might be willing to assist along the way). I'm not sure who the contact person for volunteer work is, but I urge you to call the shelter and ask. 

As far as your offer of fostering, I will most definitely let you know if the situation presents itself.


----------



## bringin binkies back

wow, Quick response!yeah,just let me know.

if theinflux of bunns is causing a strain on the shelter, i'd be happy tofeed/clean/socialize/bond to make things easier.


----------



## BlueFrog

I swear to you all that I am _not_ an artificial intelligence program sitting 24/7 at a keyboard, all evidence to the contrary! :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> I swear to you all that I am _not_ an artificial intelligence program sitting 24/7 at a keyboard, all evidence to the contrary! :biggrin2:



I have noticed your extremely quick responses also, and have to wonder if something is wrong with you when there is lag-time between posts and responses. LOL!!!!

Where do things sit at this point? Who are the first concerns.... little REW mini rex, little black bun,....any one else?

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

Under the current pulling criteria, the oldest are the first to go, and the newly arrived lop ears are the oldest. Someone I know is going to the shelter today to take a look at them & report what's there. On the other hand, lop ears typically adopt out quickly, so if enough enough people visit over the weekend, they may be OK. Small black bunnies and REW anythings, on the other hand, are more likely to exit the building via the back door than the front, and those two have been in residence the longest. About the only buns I'm not worried about at this point are the baby lionhead mixes.


----------



## myheart

Any word yet on who needs to get out *now*? I do hope aboptions are happening at a steady pace this weekend. Are thelops going out to their forever homes? How about little black bunny? I know Leaf's friendmight have dibs on little REW mini rex :biggrin2:!!! 

Please come back with great news...

myheart


----------



## pla725

Any updates?


----------



## BlueFrog

Here's the deal:

There are three "large" male lop ears in residence (described as black, agouti, and orange agouti), plus last week's rabbits and a late arriving blind rabbit with cataracts. I have not seen any of the new arrivals firsthand yet.

I am supposed to transport a big load of critters, including five rabbits, from CR to Rockford tomorrow. However, today's doctor's appointment was ... disturbing .... and I have to see another specialist ASAP. Whether that new appointment will interfere with the planned trip, I don't know. Will depend on how soon someone can work me in. With no health insurance, I have to be very careful where I go, urgency notwithstanding. 

Still very uncomfortable to type so everyone waiting for a private email, please just hang on a little longer.


----------



## pla725

I know you are doing your best. Take care of yourself. Perhaps some other kind soul will step up and transport the rabbits. One can hope.


----------



## bringin binkies back

If you need assistance today (Tuesday), please let me know. I have a smaller car, not sure if it will be big enough for all the cages, but it if you need help please contact me.


----------



## Leaf

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> I am supposed to transport a big load of critters, including five rabbits, from CR to Rockford tomorrow. However, today's doctor's appointment was ... disturbing .... and I have to see another specialist ASAP. Whether that new appointment will interfere with the planned trip, I don't know.



:cry2

Hopefully things work out in the best interest for all involved!


----------



## JenniferCameron

Can't animal services be called on the person who keeps bringing in litters, I mean that is disgusting behaviour.? I hope they find homes for them all.


----------



## BlueFrog

Hi guys,

Good news all around. The tentative diagnosis from the specialist was wildly unexpected, but probably good in the long run. I was able to pick up the critters from Chicago Ridge, and am about to transport them. Barring an unexpected influx of bunnies, there are no plans for a euthanasia call this Wednesday so everyone has a little breathing room to find homes. I've been promised by someone I trust that if the situation changes, I will be given a heads up.

If anyone is even mildly interested in adopting or seeing any of the following rabbits, please P.M. me with your email address, even if I should have it somewhere in my archives:

The small black bunny, buck
One orange male lop, roughly Holland lop sized, buck
One black male lop, roughly Holland lop sized, buck, begged for attention!
Two slightly larger black male lops
A whole bunch of baby lionhead mixes, a heckuva lot cuter than I remembered, most dark blue/white
Spotted bunny, maybe some English spot back there somewhere, doe, blind from cataracts
White mini rex, doe


----------



## BlueFrog

*bringin binkies back*, if I were to spring, say, three rabbits from AWL on Wednesday of next week, is there any chance you could foster them, and if so, for how long?


----------



## bringin binkies back

Honestly, I don't think I could talk my husbund into sharing our kitchen with 3 bunnies (or that we'd have room for 3 cages!) .... probably one bonded pair max. I could do 2 or 3 weeks. ( I live in an apt, so need to be careful about the landlord seeing multiple rabbits in my place).

let me know if this could help.


----------



## Haley

Im working on some transport options..doesnt look like Chicago to St. Louis should be a problem...just have to see how many Leaf is interested in taking etc..


----------



## Leaf

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good news all around. The tentative diagnosis from the specialist was wildly unexpected, but probably good in the long run. I was able to pick up the critters from Chicago Ridge, and am about to transport them. Barring an unexpected influx of bunnies, there are no plans for a euthanasia call this Wednesday so everyone has a little breathing room to find homes. I've been promised by someone I trust that if the situation changes, I will be given a heads up.
> 
> If anyone is even mildly interested in adopting or seeing any of the following rabbits, please P.M. me with your email address, even if I should have it somewhere in my archives:





> The small black bunny, buck





> One orange male lop, roughly Holland lop sized, buck





> One black male lop, roughly Holland lop sized, buck, begged for attention!I have a coworker, who has a friend who is looking for a second lop. She bought her (spayed) female from a Missouri breeder and is currently working on Rabbit Hopping. This guy would be a great potential for her.





> Two slightly larger black male lops





> A whole bunch of baby lionhead mixes, a heckuva lot cuter than I remembered, most dark blue/white
> How many? Will they be easy to place or will they take up space? I don't want to take extremely adoptables if local people will jump on them. Here, they'd be highly adoptable and easy to find homes.





> Spotted bunny, maybe some English spot back there somewhere, doe, blind from cataracts
> She needs to come live with me.





> White mini rex, doe
> 
> I have a friend wanting a REW bunny, not breed specific. I know she is also interested in Kato, the grey and white dutch I saw listed on PF.






If transport does work out, how much time do I have to get carriers lined up? How many would I need do you think, or will they come in their own tranport.. kits?

Depending on when transport would take place there's a good chance I'll be working in Rolla since I'm usually there every other week. Will it be possible to go a little past St Louis? I can meet in Union, Mo 63084 with ease, as I have a residence there as well as in Rolla.


Are any spayed/neutered, or will they be before coming here? I'll need an idea on a total cost for taking them in - and if they aren't fixed, a good estimation of how many will come so I can set up appointments withmy vet- with a small "flood" here she'll need advanced notice and I'll need to call her for a ballpark figure of costs. Hopefully I'll get a discount for bringing multiples in.

If any get adopters (except for the blind girl... err - use your judgement :?) don't hesitate to let the ones I've *marked* go to immediate homes. Kato is a definant want, but the REW doesn't HAVE to be a certian breed... My goal is to help move some out and I know it can be done.

Keep me in mind for special needs, as you well know, and if things change or get high risk again you know I'm open for tag-alongs.


----------



## BlueFrog

Quote function hates me today for some reason, so will try to address all of *Leaf*'s points. (Also, check your email)

Chicago Ridge will almost certainly lend us cat carriers for transport purposes. They're very supportive of rescue work, and excellent at setting up carriers with water bottles, hay, etc. The equoment would need to be broken down and shipped back, but parcel post or UPS ground would be fine. 

With enough lead time, I can get any rabbit old enough speutered before it leaves. Once it's speutered, I'm committed to take it (unless another adopter steps in) so I need firm holds before I ask. I've already requested spays on the blind girl and the REW girl since their vets have more trouble working those into their schedules than neuters.

Regarding the adoptability of the lionheads, I'm shocked that they're almost all still there. I would have thought they'd be some of the first to go, but they're just waiting. I don't get it. 

As far as other adopters stepping in, my usual arrangement with Chicago Ridge is that unless I tell them otherwise about a specific rabbit, they are free to adopt them out if someone else wants them. I'm there to help find homes for the ones that otherwise won't, not stand in the way of an adoption, unless a particular rabbit is going to a home that had specific requests. Since most of what I handle go to other rescues or shelters, that hasn't been much of an issue. 

I believe Kato and Fudgie are on hold to go to a home together, but my information on that point was a little soft. Will know more in a few days.

Appreciate your being open to tag-alongs, especially since Catnap may be getting in a blind bunny shortly.

*Haley[/i], do you have any sense of how many rabbits the transporters can manage? And gentle giants, will you be adding any to the run? I don't want to overload anyone's vehicle or comfort level.
*


----------



## gentle giants

Far as I know, I am not adding any. Unless you still wanted to try and work out that bunny swap we talked about? I know you said Peaches and Delilah would be likely prospects in your shelter, and the two black bucks weren't.


----------



## BlueFrog

The person I need to talk to about bunnyswapping is returning from vacation today, so will ask when she's had a chance to settle in. 

And *bringin back binkies*, even one cage of fostering will be a big help!


----------



## bringin binkies back

I'm sure if I say I am pet-sitting for a friend, that I could sneak another bunn into my apt. Let me know when and where. Will 2 or 3 weeks be okay?

contact me at rockawayviolence at gmail.com


----------



## myheart

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> I believe Kato and Fudgie are on hold to go to a home together, but my information on that point was a little soft. Will know more in a few days.


Please keep us posted on this situation. If they do not go, you know that each will find a home with Leaf's friend (for Kato) and with me (dibs on Fudgie )

myheart


----------



## Leaf

The _blind girl_ has a home with me.

The _rex girl_ has a definant home witha friend. If Kato has a home lined up she says that ok - maybe an additional REW? (if none available I could talk her into a lionhead mix baby, she's set of a dutch because she's in love with Ibimi and I refuse to rehome my girl, even to a dear friend but she loves all rabbits).

The _black lop_ - coworkers friend is looking for a second lop, must be good with other rabbits and very people friendly. She's only gone through a breeder, had an excellent experience and her only adoption experience was a total disaster at her local humane society, so while she's trying to keep an open mind she's a bit gun shy. If he wouldn't work with her he'd come back to me unless she rejects him upon his arrival. So, I can't say he has an immediate placement but he'd be welcome here until something works out. How would you compare him to the orange one with her wants? Her girl is orange/white with a bit of black so she's wanting a different look (hence the black choice).

_Lionhead mixes_ won't be a problem placing but I have no immediate set YES adopters (as the girls have above). I have no problem taking them in.

Of these, since I only have one marked for me (blind girl) - will working to find permanant homes be an issue? Any legalities against adopting/rehoming? As of now thats the most pressing issue on my mind.

I am going today to pick up 40lbs of pellets and I've placed an order for 2 boxes of 37# THay from frmrdave....


----------



## BlueFrog

Leaf, there will be no legal or other restrictions on finding those rabbits permanent placements. AWL is fully aware that these rabbits are going to a rescue and has no problem with it. They are very supportive of getting animals into breed or species specific rescue organizations in general, and especially so for the rabbits. 

Catnap has some smallish REW males that are, or could be, neutered. Perhaps that would work for your friend's second REW rabbit? They've been having trouble placing them. Because they'd be going to another rescue, I'm sure they'd waive the adoption fee. 

As for the lops, the orange rabbit was sulking in the corner of his cage so I can't say much about his personality. May just be "What am I doing in a small cage in a strange place next to another unneutered buck?" The smaller black lop was clearly looking for attention from both people and other buns. So, of the two, I'd give the black one the greater odds of being what your friend is looking for. I can't say the orange one wouldn't do the same given the right environment, but all I can go by is what I see at the shelter. 
Lionhead mixes - how many do you want? :biggrin2:

Also... a "large black and white rabbit" was found wandering in the middle of North Avenue in Melrose Park (for those not in the Chicagoland area, let's just say it's a miracle a rabbit would survive half a second on that street) and taken to a local vet by the police. They are borderline desperate to find him/her somewhere to go, and as usual, everyone but Chicago Ridge is full.


----------



## Leaf

I wonder what they consider large...

I have two bonded pairs, a trio and a single Flemish Giant. Add in the blind girl who will probably be a "single" and my Flemish is the only "unbonded" nerd. And yes, Aiden IS a nerd, despite my love for him!

I'm a few hours past my bedtime and have work here at the house before I go back in to work at 8:30pm -

How soon are we looking at a possible transport taking place?I'm still putting feelers out so I can't say for sure how many of the lionhead babies, but if there's a will, there is a way!


----------



## lalena2148

I adopted Latte (a head tilt bunny) and Hazel from AWL.

I think I could foster 1 bunny for a short-term fostering. I don't think my husband will be too keen with it, but oh well. 

My only question, will the bunnies be looked at first before the fostering? Latte and Hazel both had slight upper res. infections when I adopted them. I would like to know if the foster would, so I could quarantine it if necessary away from Latte. Latte's head tilt makes me nervous when he's around new rabbits.

Let me know if fostering one is possible.

Also, with fostering, if medical treatment is needed, will the shelter pay for it?
Food is no problem.


----------



## Haley

OK, Im trying to see about a transport for next weekend. Ive worked out a tentative route. Are we thinking maybe 5 bunnies or so? Id have to check with individual drivers once they were in place to see if there was room for any more than what would fit in a normal sized car..

Tentative route with some people who might be able to help in those areas (just waiting to hear back from them to see if these places/distances are ok:



[align=left]*Chicago, IL to Union, MO. *[/align]
[align=left]1. Chicago, IL to Gilman, IL (1 hr 37 mins): Filled by bellapsyd[/align]
[align=left]2. Gilman, IL to Charleston, IL ( 1 hr 44 mins): NEEDED

3. Charleston, IL to Vandalia, IL (1 hr 19 mins): Filled by Gentle Giants (can switch and do 2. instead if needed).

4. Vandalia, IL to St. Louis, MO (1 hr 15 mins): Angoragirl[/align]
[align=left]5. St. Louis, MO to Union, MO (1 hr): Lagadvocate[/align]

[align=left]Im a little worried about that third leg since its sort of in the middle of nowhere. I can potentially run the transport from Gilman to Champaign to Springfield to St. Louis if I cant get that third leg filled. Or from Gillman to Peoria to Springfield and then down.It would make the transport longer but I might have more luck finding drivers in the more populated areas of Peoria (AngelnSnuffy?) and Springfield..[/align]


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm in  However I actually live southwest of chicago by about 30 min (on the way to gilman). If no one can bring the buns to me (darien IL) then I can go pick them up, never heard of the shelter though?


----------



## BlueFrog

Potential fosters: Unfortunately, once the rabbits leave the shelter property, they are technically mine. I could pay for minor veterinary issues, but that's the extent of it. I'm sure the Chicago Ridge vets give them at least a cursory exam before they speuter. 

However, depending on the date the "train" leaves, I may be able to just leave them at the shelter until it's time to get them started on their journey. Stay tuned!

*bellapsyd*, thankyouthankyouthankyou. I'll have to pull out a map, but you may be close to where the rabbits are now (not far from the exit at I-294 & 95th St). If not, I'm sure I can get them to you. 

Animal Welfare League web site

*Haley* et al., if we could do this next weekend, the timing would probably be just about dead-on perfect. Just let me know. Yes on the five rabbit quantity - more if we think we can manage it AND if the vets can get them done in time. (Unless Leaf can handle having the additional speuters done on her end). FWIW, my ordinary sized car can transport eight with reasonable comfort,as many as ten when I get creative. 

*gentle giants*. I just heard back from the director of Catnap and I believe the proposed exchange is a "go", with her personally making the drive. I'll let you know more when I confirm this news. We're both punch drunk from exhaustion so clarity of communication isn't what it normally would be.


----------



## Leaf

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> Yes on the five rabbit quantity - more if we think we can manage it AND if the vets can get them done in time. (Unless Leaf can handle having the additional speuters done on her end). FWIW, my ordinary sized car can transport eight with reasonable comfort,as many as ten when I get creative.



If this is going to be a mass rescue operation I don't want any to be left behind on an altering technicality. I've been keeping an eye on the influx at Chicago Ridge for a while now and can't believe how bad it really is, but I know it to be true. The more that are altered the better (for me) beforehand but if spending money on this end stops a death on that end... so be it. I've got a 4 door Grand AM car, so a regular sized one I supposeand I'm sure we can squeeze as much as necessary.

I'm going to work on responding to some emails this morning once I get the dogs squared away but I should be around (online) pretty regularly today and this weekend.


----------



## bellapsyd

posted the driver alert on chicago HRS, their bunderground, and bunspace. The admin at bunspace is gonig to make it a front page alert. I will post the link when it is done. If all else fails, I can driver further to charleston.


----------



## Haley

I also PMed all our IL members in that general area and posted this on Bunderground. Hopefully we can find someone to help!

Does next Sat or Sun work better for everyone?


----------



## Leaf

At first thought - Saturday works better for me because I work Sunday evenings (overnight).

However - whatever works. I'll put a vacation day on hold for Sunday in case anything comes up and Sunday would work out better.


----------



## BlueFrog

Why am I sitting here with tears on my face? Because 

* YOU GUYS ROCK!!!! *

inkbouce:


----------



## Leaf

I see the plea as a link on the front of bunspace now.



Um... and it looks like we have the needed volunteer:


*From Bunspace:*


> I am in Central Illinois....about an hour and half from Gilman, IL. I can take the babies from Gilman, to Charleston. Kelly ***, [email protected]





:faint:


----------



## Haley

Wow...awesome! Thanks for posting it there bellapsyd! I'll contact her asap!


----------



## Kpink

My name is Kelly Franzen, I live in Central Illinois and saw your plea on Bunspace.com. I can take the Gilman, IL to Charleston, IL leg of the transfer. Please get in touch with me at [email protected].


----------



## bellapsyd

yay! Let me know when it is in place for sure, so I can tell the Bunspace admin to take off the front page alert. Saturday morning works best for me.


----------



## bellapsyd

Kpink- you are a LIFESAVER. I think Hayley will be e-mailing you soon today with details to make sure it is all in place so we can tell Bunspace admin to remove the alert.

THANK YOU SO MUCH.

I will be the one handing the buns off to you in Gilman


----------



## Kpink

I will look for Hayley's email. I am so happy to help!!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley

Thank you so much Kelly! And we're glad you joined RO- welcome!

I gotta run tonight but I'll message you tomorrow. We are thinking next Sunday (8/17) if that works for you. It should be around 5 bunnies in carriers.

Thanks again!


----------



## bellapsyd

sunday or saturday?


----------



## Kpink

Works for me, Hayley!!! Look forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## Kpink

LOL We are crossing each other......Saturday works better for me, but I can do Sunday if needed.


----------



## naturestee

Kelly you are awesome!:great:

I can't wait to see these bunners safe and sound.


----------



## Kpink

Here's my story.....almost 2 years ago I bought 2 mini lops (brother & sister) from a small breeder in Sullivan, IL. They only had occaisional litters I was told. Absolutely fell in love with these precious creatures. Sammy and Dori brought so much joy and comfort to me I can't tell you. They were originally for my son and daughter but quickly became "my babies". We had Sammy neutered. Left Dori intact because she was so small I was terrified to take her in. About 2 months ago, my friend, the vet tech. gave me a scary talk about getting Dori spayed to keep her from getting cancer and helping her live longer. She was my most beloved baby....we had a connection and she was very partial to me. .....tons of personality this little one had....I don't have enough time to tell it all. So I sucked it up and took her in after telling the vet how scared I was to do this because she was so small......it was a rabbit savy vet and she assured me Dori will be much better off. I cried the night before because I didn't want to take her in. I wanted to take my chances because I couldn't bear the thought of losing her. But I knew it was for the best, so I did. She had an allergic reaction to the anesthesia and died. THey did all they could for her and we kept trying things until it became apparent she was in pain.The vetcried, the vet tech cried and I had to put her to sleep. I cried for 2 weeks over that little baby, and am crying as I type this. Sammy was sad he didn't know what to do. I looked at all the bunnies for adoption on Bunspace but all were so far away. I lucked upon a little guy in a rescue shelter in a small town about 45 min. from me on Petfinder.com. We took him and he and Sammy bonded immediately. They are bestest buds now, and after losing my precious Dori, I knew if I could ever help a bun find a good home, I would do what I could. 



I am happy to help transport these buns. Thank you for allowing me to help.

Kelly


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bless you. I cried reading your post. *

*Kpink wrote: *


> Here's my story.....almost 2 years ago I bought 2 mini lops (brother & sister) from a small breeder in Sullivan, IL. They only had occaisional litters I was told. Absolutely fell in love with these precious creatures. Sammy and Dori brought so much joy and comfort to me I can't tell you. They were originally for my son and daughter but quickly became "my babies". We had Sammy neutered. Left Dori intact because she was so small I was terrified to take her in. About 2 months ago, my friend, the vet tech. gave me a scary talk about getting Dori spayed to keep her from getting cancer and helping her live longer. She was my most beloved baby....we had a connection and she was very partial to me. .....tons of personality this little one had....I don't have enough time to tell it all. So I sucked it up and took her in after telling the vet how scared I was to do this because she was so small......it was a rabbit savy vet and she assured me Dori will be much better off. I cried the night before because I didn't want to take her in. I wanted to take my chances because I couldn't bear the thought of losing her. But I knew it was for the best, so I did. She had an allergic reaction to the anesthesia and died. THey did all they could for her and we kept trying things until it became apparent she was in pain.The vetcried, the vet tech cried and I had to put her to sleep. I cried for 2 weeks over that little baby, and am crying as I type this. Sammy was sad he didn't know what to do. I looked at all the bunnies for adoption on Bunspace but all were so far away. I lucked upon a little guy in a rescue shelter in a small town about 45 min. from me on Petfinder.com. We took him and he and Sammy bonded immediately. They are bestest buds now, and after losing my precious Dori, I knew if I could ever help a bun find a good home, I would do what I could.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to help transport these buns. Thank you for allowing me to help.
> 
> Kelly


----------



## bellapsyd

*oh how awful. I have an older female that had never been spayed (I assume- she was a rescue not from a shelter). I am afraid of her passing from c ancer, but more afraid of her dying from anesthesia at this point.

Kpink wrote: *


> Here's my story.....almost 2 years ago I bought 2 mini lops (brother & sister) from a small breeder in Sullivan, IL. They only had occaisional litters I was told. Absolutely fell in love with these precious creatures. Sammy and Dori brought so much joy and comfort to me I can't tell you. They were originally for my son and daughter but quickly became "my babies". We had Sammy neutered. Left Dori intact because she was so small I was terrified to take her in. About 2 months ago, my friend, the vet tech. gave me a scary talk about getting Dori spayed to keep her from getting cancer and helping her live longer. She was my most beloved baby....we had a connection and she was very partial to me. .....tons of personality this little one had....I don't have enough time to tell it all. So I sucked it up and took her in after telling the vet how scared I was to do this because she was so small......it was a rabbit savy vet and she assured me Dori will be much better off. I cried the night before because I didn't want to take her in. I wanted to take my chances because I couldn't bear the thought of losing her. But I knew it was for the best, so I did. She had an allergic reaction to the anesthesia and died. THey did all they could for her and we kept trying things until it became apparent she was in pain.The vetcried, the vet tech cried and I had to put her to sleep. I cried for 2 weeks over that little baby, and am crying as I type this. Sammy was sad he didn't know what to do. I looked at all the bunnies for adoption on Bunspace but all were so far away. I lucked upon a little guy in a rescue shelter in a small town about 45 min. from me on Petfinder.com. We took him and he and Sammy bonded immediately. They are bestest buds now, and after losing my precious Dori, I knew if I could ever help a bun find a good home, I would do what I could.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to help transport these buns. Thank you for allowing me to help.
> 
> Kelly


----------



## BlueFrog

:group:

Today has been full of terrible lows, and now this amazing high. THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH!!!!!!! Words can't express how much this means to a lot of people, myself included. 

Bless Leaf's heart, she PM'd me to say she doesn't have a set number she must stay within, so "let's make this transport count." So talk to me people - how many small (and one not so small) cat carriers can your vehicles handle? Let's get these buns to safety!!!

*bellapsyd*, let's plan on my bringing the buns to you in Darien.


----------



## bellapsyd

that's excellent! I can PM you my address when you are ready.

I don't have any big vehicles, but I believe I can take six. Three across the back seat, 2 on the floor of the backseat, one in the passengers lap. I am not sure how safe it is to stack a carrier on top of the ones in the back seat floor- but if you deem it to be ok for the buns, I can add two more on for a total of 8.

should I take the alert off of bunspace?

Did we decide on Saturday morning?


----------



## BlueFrog

I routinely stack buns two high in carriers without any problems. 

Saturday or Sunday is fine by me.


----------



## bellapsyd

ok then 8 carriers works for me. I have a ford 500 if that helps visualize.


----------



## lagadvocate

Hi guys, just jumping in here real quick...been doing most of my communication in PM with Haley. Ok so Angoragirl...Haley said you would prefer STL to Union. That's fine with me, I will plan on doing Vandalia to STL. 

Saturday would be optimal for me, Sunday is iffy-possibly could be done but Saturday would be best so I'm hoping that's what ends up being the day. I've done 6 carriers double stacked and secured in my backseat driving a Hyndai Elantra, I suppose 8 could happen, but my front passengerseat will be occupado so I'll just have to get creative in the back


----------



## Kpink

My friend tried to comfort me. She said this was rare, but did happen. The vet felt so sorry, and I felt responsible. I understand it was just a rare thing but I was devastated. I don't blame you for being scared of the anesthesia. It's very scarey. Everytime Iread abouta bun on bunspace talk about going in for a spay, I say a special prayer for the bun, Mommy, and vet.


----------



## Haley

Wow Kpink, Im so sorry. Thats a fear all of us have when we send our little ones in for any type of surgery. At least your little one had a mommy who loved her so deeply - Im sure she knew it.

Regaring the transport- it seems like everyone wants to do Saturday. I just have to wait to hear from Leaf to be sure that works for her (shes the one who originally suggested Sunday instead). Hopefully Saturday (8/16) will work!


----------



## Kpink

Sounds good to me. I may not be online until tomorrow evening, but just let me know what time to be in Gilmore and I will be there. 

There was some talk about how many buns exactly were going to be transported. I will be in a Chevy Equinox, so I should be able to put quite a few in there if need be.

Thank you for this opportunity to help out.


----------



## foxflower

I live in Berwyn and adopted my Netherland Dwarf the beginning of the year from the Animal Welfare League in Chicago Ridge. They had tons of rabbits then ..I had no idea they euthanize.

Anyway, I work long hours during the week but can do transport from the Chicago area on weekends and can foster if needed. Also, if the situation stays the same and there is room for them in shelters going East, I am traveling to New York State in early September and anything on that route I can drive...we have a van. I know we never know in advance how many rabbits will be there, but if we could empty the shelter out to East Coast shelters at least they could start from scratch and give them a week or so breather? Okay...so I am a little looney with some looney ideas

Would love to take another rabbit in, but I just got through bonding my two and it took 6 months and the Californian is still jealous. I have temporary room and a spare "condo" but we are already pretty stacked with 9 parrots and the 2 rabbits I was so glad to take the 2nd condo down when the 2 finally bonded. I can always put it back up, seal off the two floors and foster a couple or house a couple to await transport if needed.

It is so sad for me to visit those sad little faces at the Shelter. My husband is fearful every time I go as he is afraid I will come home with new family members lol.

Anyway, keep me in mind. In a few months things will free up a little more for me also after my sister gets moved in. Then there will be two of us to share the work!


----------



## Leaf

*Leaf wrote:*


> At first thought - Saturday works better for me because I work Sunday evenings (overnight).
> 
> However - whatever works. I'll put a vacation day on hold for Sunday in case anything comes up and Sunday would work out better.




Haley* wrote: *


> Regaring the transport- it seems like everyone wants to do Saturday. I just have to wait to hear from Leaf to be sure that works for her (shes the one who originally suggested Sunday instead). Hopefully Saturday (8/16) will work!





Saturday is better for me, but I can put Sunday on hold just in case anything falls through. I have to be at work at 8:30 pm on Sundays which can be a pain when I have a lot to do during the day.


----------



## Haley

Lets plan on Saturday, August 16th since that works for everyone. We'll aim to get this started around 10 AM (if that works for Blue Frog to get the buns pulled at that time). That puts them getting to Leaf in Union around 5 or so.

I have to be gone all day today but I'll work on meeting times and places tomorrow.

BlueFrog, will you be the one pulling them from the shelter Saturday morning? If so, what time should we plan on getting the transport rolling? Should Bellepsyd meet you at the shelter or can you take the buns to her?


----------



## Leaf

*Haley wrote: *


> Guys, I just heard from Beth (Lagadvocate) and due to an unforeseen family emergency she wont be able to help with the transport. She feels just awful but she's in no shape to have to worry about this.
> 
> So, does anyone know anyone else in the St. Louis area who would help? I'll check with Angoragirl to see if she can cover the whole two legs but just in case lets start asking around.
> 
> Please keep Beth and her family in your thoughts and prayers. We'll still make this work!
> 
> Haley






((hugs)) Lagadvocate! Take care of yourself and yours... Just knowing you were ready and willing means so very much to me!



I messaged bunspace this morning. Hopefully they'll put this back up as an urgent.

BlueFrog, how are things looking on your end? Any updates?


----------



## Leaf

I just finished adding my vet to bunspace (its up for review) and I see we possibly have a new volunteer driver for the transport!

I'm sending an invite now...


----------



## downtownbuns

I'm new here. I am in St. Louis, I would need to be back in St. Louis by 6:00 Saturday evening. I have a VW bug, so I need to know how big the carriers are.


----------



## Leaf

Welcome and thank you!

I'm going to try to email BlueFrog now to see if we can get an idea of the carrier situation...


----------



## Leaf

Ok, I've emailed BlueFrog and hopefully she'll be back online soon today. I'll be online for a while still but I need to get some things going here at home before I head to bed. (Gotta love the overnight work schedule!)...

I'll check back in before long and thenlater this evening before I head to work.


----------



## Haley

*downtownbuns wrote: *


> I'm new here. I am in St. Louis, I would need to be back in St. Louis by 6:00 Saturday evening. I have a VW bug, so I need to know how big the carriers are.



Wow- thank you! That would be so wonderful of you! That leg is scheduled to get into St. Louis at 430 so you should be ok. We'll just have to be sure we do get this going at 10 AM. 

The carriers will most likely be the small cat carriers- I would think you could get 3-4 in the back of a bug, 1-2 in the front seat (or on the floor). We'll wait to hear from Blue Frog to confirm. 

Again, thank you so much!! These bunnies are so lucky there are so many caring people willing to step in and save them.


----------



## gentle giants

How many are we moving? It doesn't matter space-wise to me cause I have a van, I was just curious. 

Just to clarify--I am now meeting downtownbuns in Vandalia about 3, right? Downtownbuns, I will pm you with my cell number in case of any problems. We are still planning on meeting at McDonalds, right?


----------



## Leaf

Haley - check your PM?

When I posted on bunspace today I went by the listing there and said we needed Lagadvocates leg, but I may have posted wrong because... didnt she and Angoragirl switch spots?

downtownbuns thinks the trip is St Louis - Union from our brief message on Bunspace!

:shock:

I'm so confused and so worried aboout all of this now.


----------



## Leaf

*gentle giants wrote: *


> How many are we moving? It doesn't matter space-wise to me cause I have a van, I was just curious.


I don't know myself. The last I've seen from BlueFrog was her post on Saturday the 9th.


----------



## gentle giants

Ok, now I'm lost too. I thought downtownbuns was doing Vandalia to St. Louis. Am I wrong?


----------



## Haley

Well..if downtownbuns was able to fill the spot we need (lagadvocate's leg) it would be the Vandalia to St. Louis leg. There was a mixup and the leg we needed filled was supposed to be posted as Vandalia to St. Louis. If thats a problem, I bet Angoragirl would switch her since she was flexible.

The only thing Im concerned about is that I havent heard from Angoragirl since Saturday and Ive sent her a few emails and a PM. If I dont hear from her tonight downtownbuns can choose which of the St. Louis legs she wants to do and I'll try to find someone to fill the other.

I heard from Blue Frog yesterday and she said she was pretty sure we were good to go. Shes just waiting for confirmation since the person she usually works with is out this week.

Everyone just sort of stand down and I'll try to sort this out between now and Friday


----------



## BlueFrog

Hi guys,

Just walked in the door from Chicago Ridge with a not-entirely-expected rabbit in my hands and discovered there's a budgie loose in my home.... somewhere. Between the rats and the lovebirds, I have to find this bird ASAP. Judging by the lack of feathers and the sound of squaking, I believe he's still alive. 

I grabbed a bunch of small cat carriers and one larger carrier for the NZW. I've never tried to pack a Bug before. Will try to measure each one to give transporters and potential transporters some idea of what they're dealing with. 

Chicago Ridge is now swamped with guinea pigs, but fortunately only one new rabbit. What I have scheduled to go to Leaf on a for sure basis are:
NZW spayed doe
REW mini rex doe (very mini - so darn cute!). Scheduled for spay but procedure not performed yet
Orange lop ear neutered buck OR REW dwarf mix neutered male
Blue & white lionhead mix, scheduled for an as-yet-unperformed speuter
Black lop buck, in surgery today
Blind bunny doe, in surgery today.
 If it's at all humanly possible to add more to the trip, I'd very much like to. If it's not, I understand. I grabbed a couple of extra carriers on a "just in case" basis. They didn't have any water bottles to spare so I'll buy those so buns have water readily available for this long trip.


----------



## Kpink

Bless you, BlueFrog.......

I was hoping there wouldn't be a lionhead in the bunch.......:inlove: I would love to have one!!!!! Be strong, Kelly.......:wink


----------



## BlueFrog

How many lionhead mixes would you like? At least four, maybe five . All babies found in a box in the woods while nursing on mom. Mom didn't make it, the babies did.


----------



## Kpink

Oh, you're killing me.........:brat:I bet they are just the sweetest little things too!!


----------



## BlueFrog

Hi guys,

This is... well, I don't have a name yet. I'm here to tell you that although I have a disapproving face, I thoroughly approve of all your hard work to get my fellow Chicago Ridge bunnies to safe haven and their forever homes.

While she's off setting up a cage for a pregnant hamster, my transport driver wanted to be sure I told you that if anyone along the way is interested in hamsters, gerbils, or other small critters, to be sure to drop her an email (preferred) or a P.M. There are a lot of them in need of homes right now too, and they're so small they could easily tag along. *Kpink*, she said to email her regardless. I don't know why. I'm just a happy hay muncher who got sprung a little earlier than anticipated. 

Also, she said the budgie is now safely back in his cage. How she could possibly notice that one was missing out of that big flock, I have no idea. Apparently they're all rescues from a neglectful home who are going to a free flight aviary exhibit at a zoo. As noisy as they are, that day can't come soon enough! 

Sincerely,

One Lucky Rabbit


----------



## Kpink

I emailed you.....I think happy hay muncher looks like an "Estelle"....if you are still looking for a name:adorable:


----------



## downtownbuns

Vandalia to St. Louis works best for me. If I did the other leg, I may have to put the carriers in my spare room until Sunday morning around 11:00. If you need help with both legs let me know. I am willing on renting a larger vehicle, or use two cars if need be. Take a breath, I am sure that this will all work out. The lionheads are so very tempting. My Judah is a character, and Oliver ATB was a sweety. Both being Lionheads.


----------



## bellapsyd

i am pretty sure i can fit 8 carriers if I get creative. Any buns that can go two in a carrier?


----------



## Haley

I would be nervous about trying more than 5-6 carriers in a regular sized car like a bug..

I'll edit the transport route to include downtownbuns as the Vandalia-St. Louis leg.

BlueFrog- I do know someone in MI getting into bird rescue if you ever need help there too 

And the Orange Lop is precious!


----------



## Haley

Posting this here just in case:

*UPATED 8/13/08


Chicago Ridge, ILto Union, MO. Scheduled for Saturday, August 16, 2008:*

*10:00 AM to 11:30:*
Chicago Ridge, IL to Gilman, IL: Filled by bellapsyd

*11:45 to 1:30:*
Gilman, IL to Charleston, IL: Filled by Kpink

*1:45 to 3:00:*
Charleston, IL to Vandalia, IL: Filled by Gentle Giants

*3:15 to 4:30
*Vandalia, IL to St. Louis, MO: Filled by downtownbuns

*4:45 to 5:45
*St. Louis, MO to Union, MO: Angoragirl???

*Arrive in Union, MO (meeting Leaf) at about 5:45-6:00 PM.*


*PLEASE NOTE: *The times listed (ex. 11:45 to 1:30) are the times of transit. If you are the one doing the driving, please be at the location 15 mins before the listed time (so 11:30 for a leg leaving at 11:45). This allows 15 mins for handing off the bunnies, pictures, etc. Thanks!


----------



## downtownbuns

Haley, any word from Angoragirl? If I need, I could call the St. Louis HRS to see if she knows of anyone that could do that leg. I have helped them clean the shelter a couple of times. I know how to contact them and could possibly have a responce tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Haley

No word from Melissa (Angoragirl). Leaf, do you have a phone number for her?

I already emailed a few rabbit groups I belong to (including Bunderground) as well as the MO HRS and Ive gotten no responses yet  But if you know people at the MO HRS maybe they would be more responsive if you called? Id really appreciate it


----------



## downtownbuns

Haley, is there any way that the time be moved to about 1/2 hour earlier? If this is possible, I could easily do both legs if needed and get to my 6:30 appointment. Again, if this is not possibly, could I drop the bunnies off at Leafs Sunday afternoon sometime?


----------



## Leaf

*Haley wrote: *


> No word from Melissa (Angoragirl). Leaf, do you have a phone number for her?


I'm looking for it now. I had computer problems earlier and was in a panic!


----------



## bellapsyd

i can leave earlier if needed. is a half hour earlierpushing i? i can do a whole hour earlier or more if needed


----------



## Leaf

*downtownbuns wrote: *


> If this is possible, I could easily do both legs if needed and get to my 6:30 appointment.





> Again, if this is not possibly, could I drop the bunnies off at Leafs Sunday afternoon sometime?



You really are awesome!

Saturday at any point is great for me so thats up to the others. If Sunday is better:

I haven't - should have - and will try to put a vacation day on hold for Sunday. I start my shift at 8:30pm. At worst, I'll go in tired but that isn't anything real new...



I'm slowly catching up on replying here and should be online a few hours still, then right before work tonite to follow the progress.


----------



## Haley

You are all such angels. Maybe if we had to we could start this at 930 and then Leaf and Downtownbuns could split the distance between St. Louis and Union (meeting somewhere inbetween)?

Lets wait until tomorrow before we alter things. I sent outa PM to all our MO members so hopefully we'll hear something


----------



## Leaf

*Kpink wrote: *


> Oh, you're killing me.........:brat:I bet they are just the sweetest little things too!!


Are you a potential "bunnynapper"? LOL -


----------



## Kpink

:yes:I think I could be......


----------



## downtownbuns

An hour earlier works okay as well as 1/2 hour earlier. I know that we are dealing with quite a few transporters here, plus the lady picking up at the shelter. I am the new kid on the block here. Is someone adopting all the buns or is someone going to foster until they get homes?


----------



## downtownbuns

Bunnynapper, LOL. Hey, my Judah almost got bunnynapped last month. A lady came over to visit a house guest of ours and fell in love with him. He is a orange handsome Liondead.


----------



## Leaf

BlueFrog* wrote: *


> What I have scheduled to go to Leaf on a for sure basis are:
> 
> NZW spayed doe
> 
> REW mini rex doe (very mini - so darn cute!). Scheduled for spay but procedure not performed yet
> Orange lop ear neutered buck OR REW dwarf mix neutered male
> 
> Blue & white lionhead mix, scheduled for an as-yet-unperformed speuter
> Black lop buck, in surgery today
> Blind bunny doe, in surgery today.
> If it's at all humanly possible to add more to the trip, I'd very much like to. If it's not, I understand.


Since the rabbits are making their stop/residence (short, permanantor long) here, I'm hopeful that Aiden my Flemish will like one-1st try will be the NZW. If not, he'll have a chance to finally find a bond mate with one of them. A friend donated a huge rabbit hutch to me and I have it set up in my garage right now. It's not new but BIG and Aiden is currently checking it out. Definantly big enough for him and a friend. Once the camera batteries are recharged I'll post some setup pics - he has a huge XPen run there...

REW mini rex - a friend wants a REW, no problem (unless I fall in love!)

Any idea on who is coming, the Orange or REW? REW would be a definant choice as a second for my friend above. She'd probably go for two similar sized... How long neutered is Orange? I have the three lops from a forum member. Two are neutered but one is not spayed at this point.

Orange has a few options, possible (but doubtful) 3rd for my REW friend - Possible bondmate for Aiden if NZW wouldn't work - Possible tagalong with Black Lop to a coworkers friend who currently has one lop that she's training in the "hopping" sport - Possible home with a friend who at this point wants LionX.

LionX - possibly a pal for Orange while they stay here.. or seperate if need be. LionX has a possible home with a friend but if so, we have bunny proofing and NIC building to do before a move is made.

Black Lop - as of now my coworkers friend WANTS him. She's the one with a lop herself, looking for another. There's a slight chance she'd want Orange as well but I won't push the issue. 

Blind Doe is staying with me. I'm very excited to be able to offer her a forever home. 



On this end it looks good - everything is falling in place. It looks like the only two long terms will be LionX and Orange. LionX will (hopefully) only be while a home is bunny-proofed and Orange just needs to have a definant claim.

Not so hard to find homes with wonderful bunfriendly family and friends of mine at this point. As for


> If it's at all humanly possible to add more to the trip, I'd very much like to. If it's not, I understand.


I'm personally NOT going to be put out by having more come. Besides putting out money for additionalfeed, hay, NIC grids/misc, gas to drive (I have a class in Ft Leonardwood so thats where I'll be coming from instead of Rolla) and putting some aside for vetting (including possible alters) ... I'm doing ok. The additional food/hay is mainly to be sent with the buns heading for homes other than mine to be on the safe side in planning - The NIC/misc is for a friend who wants but isn't quite prepared... 

The main deal will be space issues during the transport. Of course, if you send just one lionhead mix and Kpink takes the carrier out of the transport equasion - maybe other transport people would sigh with relief about space? I dunno. Its up to you.

I have a friend who was all set to help by fostering if needed BUT I may have to pass on that unless her Florida Room would work. Her hubby started a small remodeling project on Wednesday because he got a Lowes gift card from work so I'm worried about air pollutants. Maybe next time... if there is one (and no, she isnt one of the above said so no health worries about that!)


----------



## Leaf

lionhead mix...

*Kpink wrote: *


> :yes:I think I could be......





*Leaf wrote:*


> LionX - possibly a pal for Orange while they stay here.. or seperate if need be. LionX has a possible home with a friend but if so, we have bunny proofing and NIC building to do before a move is made.




Whoo!

Ok, so if Kpink just *can't* control herself and MUST bunnynap - that means I'll only be needing a definant YES from one of several who haveOrange Lopin mind.

Now, my friend was pretty much wanting a lionhead (or longer haired bun.. unique - she's odd, ok?) but if only one comes this way.. Kpink for sure can step in, and that would probably secure Orange a home with my Lion-Wanter friend... unless, BlueFrog, you can send another LionX (or however many... Kpink, you'd have "dibs" it sounds like) but what would that do with transport space issues? Could LionX'es travel together, Kpink have a broken down carriers stashed to set up once the hand off is made so she could take hers home? I'm not sure how BlueFrog has space issues set up so I'm just throwing out ideas. The more to move, the merrier.


----------



## Kpink

Hey Leaf......I have looked at Sam's club, Walmart, Staples for those NIC grids. Any suggestions besides online as to where to find them?


----------



## Leaf

*Kpink wrote: *


> Hey Leaf......I have looked at Sam's club, Walmart, Staples for those NIC grids. Any suggestions besides online as to where to find them?


I see them at Target quite a bit, and especially now when the stores carry school supplies. I had to go back to the transport route to see - but unfortunantly you're not one I'd meet so I couldn't give you some during the transport. I do have extra or could buy some and send them your way if need be.


----------



## lalena2148

*Leaf wrote: *


> *Kpink wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Leaf......I have looked at Sam's club, Walmart, Staples for those NIC grids. Any suggestions besides online as to where to find them?
> 
> 
> 
> I see them at Target quite a bit, and especially now when the stores carry school supplies. I had to go back to the transport route to see - but unfortunantly you're not one I'd meet so I couldn't give you some during the transport. I do have extra or could buy some and send them your way if need be.
Click to expand...

Walmart had them onsale recently for back to school. 4 cubes (17 grids) for $5.


----------



## Kpink

Oh what a sweetheart you are to offer!!!! Thank you. I have seen what looks like NIC Cubes online at Target, I haven't looked at our local Target yet though. If not the "Whitmore Cubes" look exactly like the NIC Cubes so I will order them. I can always return them if they aren't what I need.



LOL I am bringing an extra carrier in case I fall in love, but I am trying to be strong....lol I don't want your friend to miss out and I have to adorable boys at home already. I'm so happy you have potential homes and plans for them all.


----------



## gentle giants

If you look atthe Wal-Mart website, you can order them and have them shipped to the nearest store with free shipping. I have ordered them that way before, and it doesn't cost any more than buying them at the store. Whitmor is the same thing as NIC, thatis what I got.


----------



## downtownbuns

Hey, I think that I could but my Bug on steriods, if that would help.


----------



## gentle giants

*Kpink wrote: *


> LOL I am bringing an extra carrier in case I fall in love, but I am trying to be strong....lol I don't want your friend to miss out and I have to adorable boys at home already. I'm so happy you have potential homes and plans for them all.


I wish I could afford to fall in love, but I am crammed right now.... I will just have to be happy with the thought that they are all going to good homes anyway.


----------



## bellapsyd

also try linens'n'things and bed bath and beyond for the NIC c ubes as well- they are often sold there for the back to college school stuff


----------



## Leaf

*Kpink wrote: *


> Oh what a sweetheart you are to offer!!!! Thank you. I have seen what looks like NIC Cubes online at Target, I haven't looked at our local Target yet though. If not the "Whitmore Cubes" look exactly like the NIC Cubes so I will order them. I can always return them if they aren't what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I am bringing an extra carrier in case I fall in love, but I am trying to be strong....lol I don't want your friend to miss out and I have to adorable boys at home already. I'm so happy you have potential homes and plans for them all.



If you need the NICs just let me know.. and as for my friend, we've talked about a few possible setups but nothing is for sure yet. If youo fall in love, don't feel like you have to hold back.

This weekend will be the transport and then I'll be busy getting everyone/bun settled. Joyce and I wont even begin rearranging her livingroom/dining room combo (or bedroom) until at least Wednesday of next week in order to get a NIC up. Once set up, she'll want a few days to get used to the new furnature arrangements.. and then the fun of actually having a bunny will begin... be it with a lionhead mix and/or Orange.


----------



## Leaf

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I wish I could afford to fall in love, but I am crammed right now.... I will just have to be happy with the thought that they are all going to good homes anyway.



Once everything is confirmed... if Kpink empties a carrier (if BlueFrog doesn't have it occupied with others)... and if you're in need... well, you could fill it. My friend is looking for the "unique", and though she is almost completely legally blind I want to uphold her request. I haven't looked at your listing since the Harls came, but if the shoe fits and space allows... She'll fall in love with a rabbit regardless...

Only possible issue would be cross contamination from the original facility unless you guys would be able to do a disenfect... I don't know - I havent given it a lot of thought in that aspect but it's a thought and offer. Please don't take it lightly. If it helps you, it'll open you up to help more.

..

On this note I'm going to go run the dogs, shower, throw a load of laundry in... and then I'll try to check in before I head to bed.


----------



## gentle giants

What about a harly baby? I have pics of them here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38187&forum_id=8The dad is neutered, but he needs a little more socilizing before he is really handlable. The babies of course are too young tospeuter yet, they are about nine weeks, do you think this lady would/could get it done?


----------



## BlueFrog

Quote function hates me, as usual, so I'm going to try to remember everything I wanted to say. 

If being already neutered isn't an issue, I can swap out a REW for any rabbit on the transport - orange lop or otherwise - except the NZW. Her presence is a must on this trip. (Good luck slimming her down, Leaf! She's determined to pretend she's a Flemmie). I told Catnap that since Leaf had an adopter actively seeking a REW, they could put one of theirs on this trip as long as they agreed to take in an AWL bunny in exchange. That would uphold the spirit of the trip and maximize the number of buns in forever homes, since Catnap can't seem to find placements for those darling REWs they have. The catch is that the only one they'd gotten neutered so far was a biter, and the offer is _not_ open to him. They were going to try to get another neutered in time, but I don't know whether they were able to arrange it. I've been bedridden from pain all day and am way behind on everything. 

I'm going to do my very best to measure carriers and get back to you guys so that everyone with a vehicle that's iffy on carrying capacity can determine how much they can hold. That way, if there is space for an extra carrier or two, I can grab some "surprise" bunnies. Most of the carriers are too small to safely fit multiple buns, and the only ones currently living together are the lionhead crosses. 

BTW, everyone altered except the NZW will have been altered this week.


----------



## BlueFrog

Transporters, grab your tape measures and your vehicles! 

1 carrier approximately 18" x 18" x 27"'
5 carriers approximately 14" x 14" x 22" 

I deliberately chose the largest of the "small" carriers to measure, but they're all very close in size. 

* Rabbits will be packed one to a carrier, on thick newspaper, and provided with timothy hay and romaine. I hope to purchase some water bottles tomorrow to strap on the fronts of the carriers as well. I will also provide a package of hay to go with the buns so that the supply can be replenished along the way as needed. If transporters can bring some extra lettuce and newspaper, that would be good, especially for the latter portions of the trip. There will also be a small goodie bag provided to the transporters so that each may pick out something for their own buns, then pass the bag along to the next in the chain. Don't get too excited, it's not much, but I wanted to provide something to help express my appreciation. 

I plan to arrive at Chicago Ridge around 9 a.m., which is technically before it's open to the public and should be plenty of time before the transport begins. I have provided my mobile phone address via PM to Haley and Bellapsyd, so if someone needs to reach me while I'm in the building (say, to open the doors to let Bellapsyd in) I can be contacted. * 

Leaf, how longhaired does your friend want her bunny to be? What about Peach? She's a staff favorite over at Catnap. Apparently she was a regular boarder before her owner's mom decided she couldn't keep her any longer. Not spayed yet. 

*(bolded stuff has been added, and is important!)
*


----------



## Leaf

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> One Lucky Rabbit



Glare or a possible cataract? Is this Orange or the unexpected you brought home?

Now I'm muddled - Orange will find a home through my network, but if a swap for a REW that won't... but I'd hate to hear at some point Orange didn't make it... 

OMG - Peach is a doll!!! But the Harl's that gentle giants has..

I don't know what will work best and it's so close to the deadline.

GG, BlueFrog, do you guys want to weigh in the pros/cons about who to send? Any who come that aren't fixed will personally be scheduled and paid for by myself so it will be done. - So GG, yes a Harl baby would be done and they are gorgeous! BlueFrog I'd be more than half tempted to keep Peach for myself, honestly.

I'm having horrible times with the forum right now so I'll stop here and send the message.

I need to go measure a bit and will be back shortly.


----------



## Leaf

Kpink, what are the chances of you bunnynapping LionX? 

I know I had something else to add but I forget and my messages don't want to post easily.

BlueFrog, did I read correctly that all but NZW have been altered? That alone is going to be a wonderful relief on my end. If not, NP.


----------



## Kpink

I am planning on staying strong, Leaf......I have 2 adorable boys at home and I don't want your friend to miss out. I am just so glad you have found homes, I can't tell you!!


----------



## downtownbuns

Hey is everyone okay with starting the trip 1/2 to hour earlier? If I am understanding correctly, it looks like I may be doing the last two legs of the transport. Haley said something about Leaf maybe meeting me in Eureka instead of Union, Saturday. Is this going to work out as well? I have an SUV on reserve, so I will not be needing to put the Bug on steriods, LOL. If everyone can start their transport earlier, can someone revise the pickup times for me?


----------



## Kpink

I am an hour and 40 min. from Gilman, but I can do a half hour earlier or even an hour earlier if need be. Not a problem on my end.


----------



## bellapsyd

BlueFrog- did you still want me to meet you at the shelter around 10 or earlier than that? (or is it 9:30 now since we a re starting a half hour earlier) I can come as early as you need me to help pack the buns up.


Everyone bring a camera!


----------



## bellapsyd

kpink- i can extend my trip if that would help? (come a little further down to drop them off to you)


----------



## Haley

Sorry to keep you on pins and needles, guys. Since downtownbuns is the only one who offered to get them past St. Louis we have to try to get this so she and Leaf can meet up at a time that works for both of them. Leaf has an afternoon committment and downtownbuns an evening one. We're still trying!

Bluefrog, if need be, can we move this up so the buns leave at 930 from Chicago?

Also, downtownbuns, I think you mentioned them staying over at your place was an option. Do you have a setup where they could get out and stretch their legs etc? Id be worried about keeping them in carriers overnight. Or, are your dinner plans an all night thing? Maybe they could chill at your place until after and the you could meet Leaf if youre not out too late?

Sorry for being OCD guys, just trying to work out all options for these babies!

PS. Regarding the number of buns- downtownbuns is renting an SUV so Bluefrog and Leaf- decide how many you want to send!


----------



## BlueFrog

*Leaf*,

That's Unexpected in the photo, and I sure as heck hope that's glare. 

Orange will be just fine if he's swapped for the REW. Peach will be fine regardless. Catnap is no kill even though they don't say they're no kill. (Bless their hearts, they're concerned that if they use the term someone will object when they have to euth to prevent suffering that can't be alleviated by vet care. They do not euth for space or convenience, and every animal has unlimited time to find its forever home). 

Which of the following would you prefer to swap out for a REW, the orange lop (who looks a lot like Unexpected but is red rather than agouti-based) or the LionX? 

As for Peach vs. GG's harl, I say take GG's harl since overcrowding is much more of a burden on a private rescuer than on a shelter facility that has a foster network. Peach is new to the Catnap adoption pool and so beloved by the staff I know they'll "push" her when they find a home that's willing to take on her grooming needs. But for that, she'd have gone home with someone by now. 

ETA: OMG! I missed some crucial posts before writing this! AWESOME NEWS ABOUT THE RENTED SUV!! THANK YOU DOWNTOWNBUNS:yes: So what's the smallest vehicle on the train, and how much can it carry?!?! 

9:30 pick-up on Saturday is fine with me. Or is that 9:30 departure? I can make the latter, just need to be sure I know when I need to be there. Bellapsyd, if you could come a little earlier to help pack that would be great, but if not, NP.

Now if I don't get off this computer I'm going to be late for today's transport run, which includes Unexpected!!!


----------



## Kpink

*Bellapsyd*

*We are fine.......lets keep the pick up points the same. It sounds like our times will change, so the less confusion the better. *

*But you are a sweetheart for offering!:thanks:*


----------



## downtownbuns

Blue Frog, how about 9:30 departure from the Shelter. I want to make sure that this works for everyone. I can not remember the ladies name that I will be meeting in Vandalia (sp). My husband will be coming with, I need to get him out of town for a short drive. He is also a creative packer and truly loves bunnies. Betta not let him wuk at da wionhead, say Judah, hee hee hee.


----------



## downtownbuns

Going away from computer for awhile, will check back later.


----------



## Leaf

I'm still looking for options but here's what I PM'd Haley about meeting in Eureka:

Coming from Ft Wood it'll be aboutan hour and 45 minutes to Union. We're scheduled for a debriefing class from 2:45 - 4:15. That'll put me in Union a little after 6:00 and then to Eureka in about half an hour thereafter, traffic providing.

I'm going to send this PM then work on making some calls, but I dont know what kind of outcome I'll be able to make. I've gotten approval to cut it short due to a "family emergency" but if I leave too early I may have to reschedule my class and I'm not sure how possible that will be.

What is the transport timeframe looking like? I've been given the ok to cut the class short but at this point it's not looking like I can do so more than about an hour, and thats where I'm at now.


----------



## Haley

Leaf, I think I PMed this to you but Im not sure. We're going to have to ask Bluefrog to get this going earlier regardless but heres the update.

Because downtownbuns has to be back in St. Louis by 615 you would have to be in Eureka by 545 at the absolute latest. I think she said if absolutely necessary she could come to Union but you would need to be there by 515 so she has an hour to get back to St. Louis.

If those times wont work we'll have to see if they can possibly stay with her overnight and you can meet in the morning.

Haley

PS. I sent out contact info, everyone check your PMs


----------



## Leaf

Im on the phone now. Im tyring to get our "guest speaker" to switch spots with the lecturer. I may be able to arrange the start time to be 15 minutes earlier (so it would be 2:30-4:00) He'd have to travel earlier but they are doing a rideshare whith the HazMat team. I may be able to do my recert with the JAL tonite if a wrecker comes in with the last two cars by 3:45pm. Two of my coworkers need the same retraining so we may be able to picth a class with the first car providing the other two cars arrive and get marked in time. We can't cut any cars until they are tagged correctly in order to release the wrecker service from any liability.


----------



## Leaf

I have an OLD hutch that was given to me that I put on Freecycle earlier today. I just got an email about it from someone in the area. Maybe I should send them an invite to the forum to see if they could do a leg...


----------



## Leaf

Ok, she'll probably run screaming thinking I'm a nut but I invited the lady from freecycle to see the thread. If she can't help it's totally understandable - after all, all she was interested in was a hutch for her 6 rabbits play yard...



Desperate measures, though...

I'm going tokeep the computer online while I shower and hopefully in that time something will take place.

This just CANT fall through after all the work thats been put into it!


----------



## Haley

One more thing Im thinking- even if we do find a driver theyre going to be in Eureka or Union far too early for you, Leaf. I think you said the earliest you could get there would be 6-630?

Maybe if I do find a driver to do that leg downtownbuns could hold them at her house for a half hour or so so that last leg wouldnt get started until a little later..


----------



## Leaf

I'm going to have to get to bed here shortly.

*downtownbunnies* if there is any chance of getting the rabbits to Union just tell me a time. We can meet at the gas station by Wal Mart off of Hwy 50 across from ECC. You should have my cell number through Haley by now...



*allasmom* - don't feel obligate to step in and help but if it's at all possible I'd appreciate it so much. *downtownbunnies is willing to get them to Eureka, btw* Take note of how many carriers there are (six...) but from the sound of it you'd have room (through our emails). If you can help you'd need to sort the times/places out with downtownbunnies but I do know you have an event to go to tomorrow, so I understand...

I'll check this thread again before I go to work tonite (and my email) and I'll also have internet access tomorrow.

As of right now I'm planning on being in Union at the gas stationasclose to5:30pm as possible, give or take 15 minutes. I drive a black Grand Am car and will park by the vacuum cleanerws in front of the attached car wash.


*Whoever ends up meeting me - please post here the time/place. I'll be checking on RO first for complete accuracy.*


----------



## adamjai

Sorry I'm so late to this, I don't check my e-mail as often as I should. I live in Union, MO, and can still help transport bunnies if you still need it. Let me know!


----------



## bellapsyd

i will be at the shelter by 9:15 to help pack up the buns in time for a 9:30 transport.

bluefrog- do I have your contact info to call when I am there?


----------



## adamjai

Okay now that I've read through the thread I'm REALLY sorry I didn't read it sooner, I could have saved you all a lot of headaches. So sorry! Anyway, I can help with the last leg, I'm free all day Saturday and can make the trip to St. Louis if it's still needed, just need to know if I can fit them in my Cavalier or if I should drive our truck.


----------



## Kpink

Adamjai...........

:great::woohoo:dancingorig::clapping:


----------



## BlueFrog

*OK folks, unless I hear otherwise, I'm packing Bellapsyd's car to the gills and assuming that everyone else will be able to transport at least that many rabbits! 

CONSIDER THIS POST YOUR FINAL WARNING!!!
*


----------



## Kpink

LOL packed to the gills....I thought my family were the only ones that talked like that!:laugh:


----------



## gentle giants

I can meet earlier if need be, my morning is open. Just let me know when I am to meet my contacts. I'm probably gonna snag a friend to ride along with me, soI gotta let her know what time. Anyone needs to contact me, feel free to use my home number, I will be home all day. If I'm out in the barn, Hubby will yell for me.


----------



## downtownbuns

If someone can meet me in St. Louis, that would be great. If Leaf can not make Eureka untill after 6:30, that would not work for me because I need to be back in St. Louis no later than 6:30.


----------



## Haley

*adamjai wrote: *


> Okay now that I've read through the thread I'm REALLY sorry I didn't read it sooner, I could have saved you all a lot of headaches. So sorry! Anyway, I can help with the last leg, I'm free all day Saturday and can make the trip to St. Louis if it's still needed, just need to know if I can fit them in my Cavalier or if I should drive our truck.



OMG I love you! Im so glad you got my PM in time! Youre a lifesaver!

Now, can you please PM downtownbuns (or she can PM you) so you two can figure out where in St. Louis you will want to meet? 

Also, Leaf, can you please PM adamjai to figure out where in Union to meet? 

I'll respost the schedule with this updated info. We're ok to start at 10 AM tomorrow then!

Oh and adamjai, what kind of car do you have? We're trying to figure out how many bunnies we can squeeze in based on everyone's car sizes. Also, can you please PM me your phone number?

Thanks!


----------



## adamjai

I can meet you in St. Louis downtown, just let me know when and where...I know exactly what gas station Leaf is talking about, I can meet her there whenever she needs me to.


----------



## adamjai

I'll pm you downtown.


----------



## Haley

*FINAL UPDATE FOR TRANSPORT!*

*Chicago Ridge, ILto Union, MO. Scheduled for Saturday, August 16, 2008:*

*10:00 AM to 11:30:*
Chicago Ridge, IL to Gilman, IL: Filled by bellapsyd

*11:45 to 1:30:*
Gilman, IL to Charleston, IL: Filled by Kpink

*1:45 to 3:00:*
Charleston, IL to Vandalia, IL: Filled by Gentle Giants

*3:15 to 4:30
*Vandalia, IL to St. Louis, MO: Filled by downtownbuns

*4:45 to 5:45
*St. Louis, MO to Union, MO: Filled by adamjai

*Arrive in Union, MO (meeting Leaf) at about 5:45-6:00 PM.*


*PLEASE NOTE: *The times listed (ex. 11:45 to 1:30) are the times of transit. If you are the one doing the driving, please be at the location 15 mins before the listed time (so 11:30 for a leg leaving at 11:45). This allows 15 mins for handing off the bunnies, pictures, etc. Thanks!


----------



## adamjai

I PMed you Haley!


----------



## Haley

I just sent out a final schedule and contact list. If anyone is unclear on anything please PM me and the person you are meeting. Be sure to call the next person if youre running way late.

Also, Blue Frog, any estimate how many carriers? Adamjai is wondering if she should drive her cavalier or her truck.

Thanks all!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Off Topic, totally. :bunnieskiss All of you should get bunny kisses. !!! !!! !!


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm guessing 8 - 10 carriers.


----------



## adamjai

I'm borrowing my mom's Jeep, so the number of carriers shouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## bellapsyd

just want to make sure on the start time....were we not starting transport at 9:30 anymore? ( i thought someone had asked for a half hour earlier)? 

And if we are not, bluefrog- what time do you want me at the shelter? 9:30 at the shelter and just leave when ready?


----------



## Haley

Correct- we're starting at 10 AM. We were going to have to start earlier if we didnt find a driver for the last leg. 

So try to leave Chicago Ridge around 10:00


----------



## bellapsyd

ok sounds good!


----------



## adamjai

Leaf...I remember you saying you'd be checking here before heading anywhere Saturday...I'm meeting downtownbuns in the Crestwood area at 4:30, probably leaving that area around 4:45, which should put me in Union at the gas station right at 5:30...let me know if that time is still good for you or if I need to keep the buns at my house for a bit.


----------



## Leaf

5:30 is perfect! I only have a little timeonline this morning but I'll check in as I can (minus drive time)...


----------



## Haley

Sending lots of prayers and good vibes for a safe and successful transport today. I wish I could give each and every one of you a big hug. Thank you again for your help!

Haley


----------



## bellapsyd

leaving in an hour to pick up the buns and start transport!


----------



## JadeIcing

Im not feeling well so will be home sick watching this thread like a hawk. Safe travels to all.


----------



## slavetoabunny

The transport should be getting underway momentarily. Good luck and safe travels to all. Take lots of pictures!!!!


----------



## myheart

ray: :clover:Sending all of my prayers and best wishes for safe travels to all involved. Be safe little babies. Enjoy your new homes and lives.

myheart


----------



## bellapsyd

on the way to gilman now...dont worry im the passenger! we have ten carriers! the little brown one on my lap is tugging at my heart strings. everyone give him kisses on the way. he looks just like my baby frankie (read my ro blog) that recently passed. i wish i had room for another bun i would snatch this little one up!


----------



## Leaf

*bellapsyd wrote: *


> on the way to gilman now...dont worry im the passenger! we have ten carriers! the little brown one on my lap is tugging at my heart strings. everyone give him kisses on the way. he looks just like my baby frankie (read my ro blog) that recently passed. i wish i had room for another bun i would snatch this little one up!



Frankie was so handsome! I found his picture in your blog, but I need to go back and read some more. I'm so sorry you lost him...

10 carriers! I won't be suprised if a few bunnynapping attempts do occure. Thats a lot of love to go around! I can't wait to see who all arrives. 


:brownbunny

Did my little blind girl make the transport? I sure hope so. I can't wait to meet her and Aiden is going to have a wonderful time (I sure hope!) with his NZW buddy.



Now that I know the transport is physically underway and all is well I'm heading off for a few hours sleep before class begins and my drive gets underway.

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## bellapsyd

blind doe and nzw are in tow!


----------



## JadeIcing

*bellapsyd wrote: *


> blind doe and nzw are in tow!


:wiggle


----------



## bellapsyd

handed them off to kpink!


----------



## downtownbuns

Downtown Buns, DH here:

Got to the rental car place and they offered a GPS with the SUV we were renting. I didn't need the GPS but the rental was $15 less with it than without it. So, now I don't have to ask for directions, (Yeah right, like that was going to happen.) and I got a deal on the rental too.

Then we get outside and find out that our Ford Escape was a Subaru Outback. Hmm, may be big enough for Croc Hunting, but not much good for bunny transporting. It was not much bigger than the Bug with the seat's down. Downtown Buns was very frustrated.

Don't you fear rabbit transporters, I asked if they had anything bigger. They did. He rented us a Flemish Giant sized white cargo van for the same price. It's brand new, only 80 miles on it, and it has the GPS. Now I just have to avoid aggravating DTB playing with it.

Judah says, "You know those things aren't programmed to locate the nearest American Pet Diner or Oxbow dealer? What good are they?!"

See you all soon. Keep the paw-side down and the ear-side up.


----------



## Maureen Las

What a demonstration of l:heartsve in action. 

I LOVE YOU GUYS FOR SAVING THEM !!!
:inlove::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:
Have a safe trip :hugsquish::hugsquish::hugsquish:

Maureen


----------



## TinysMom

I've been trying to catch up on this thread and I'm lost...

How many rabbits are traveling? Which ones are they?

I know one is blind- and one is a NZW.....

Not that I want to adopt any....just curious to figure things out.

I'm so excited about the way this is all coming together.


----------



## naturestee

OMG 10 rabbits!!! That's so awesome. You guys rock!

:great:


----------



## BlueFrog

Eleven rabbits - one crate is double-packed! 

One NZW
One blind spotted doe
Two LionheadX, one blue/white, one black
Two black lops
One orange lop
One highly endangered small spoiled black bunny
One REW buck
One REW mini rex doe
One adorable young cinnamon bunny

And due to the swap with Catnap, this transport will also be responsible for saving a gorgeous little dwarf spotted buck who had just arrived (along with his three adorable offspring, but they're so young and tiny I'm sure they're safe). 

The only rabbits remaining at AWL & still unspoken for are the three dwarf babies (two black otters, one spotted who is a dead ringer for dad), a third black lop buck, two more black lionheadX, and a black Dutch(ish) buck. 

In Catnap news, Peach, Fudgie, and Kato have all found homes. 

Now if you all will excuse me, I'm going to notify one soon-to-be-very excited adopter that I found the bunny of her dreams at SSHS, and bed down the rabbit, the guinea pig, and the two doves I picked up there.


----------



## bellapsyd

i believe the adorable red-brown bunny is a cinnamon! just like my frankie was! ::LOVE:: I took pictures, but can't get them uploaded yet. 

I hope we got all the high risk ones out bluefrog


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks to your amazing packing prowess, we did indeed get out all the high risk ones. I don't know how much of my conversations you overheard, but those rabbits were at extremely high risk. Without going into details, the tiny babies are safe for more reasons than just their age, so that leaves only three additional cages of buns. And by getting the rabbits out, we almost certainly bought more time for the cavies, who will be my next "project." Anybody want a guinea pig?! How 'bout two, they're small. :biggrin2:


----------



## bellapsyd

i hope the 3 cages of bunnies get out! I didn't overhear anything-and I'm glad, i'm rather sensitive to bunny issues!

I saw the one set for a spay/neuter left (white with broken black sports) and I knew aobut the babies (but babies usually go fast). I wish I had been able to fit more- but 11 bunnies is good!

Not to keep obsessing over the baby cinammon in transport (can you tell I would have taken him home if I didn't already have 5-and 2 more years left until I finish my doctorate and can actually AFFORD more rabbit care?!) , but- he's SUPER friendly...I sat with his carrier on my lap and stuck my hand in and pet him the whole way, he just stretched out and close dhis eyes for some lovin! I hope to post my pictures of it soon!


----------



## adamjai

I'm off to meet downtown! Can't wait to see all the bunnies!


----------



## Kpink

Safely handed buns to gentle giants around 1:35 or so........letting that little mini rex doe go was kinda hard....with her curly whiskers......she would stretch out and close her eyes for a little nappy poo.....and close her eyes when I would pet her. Now I know what y'all mean about the rexes and how soft they are........

I also liked the lionheadX's.......lol but I stayed strong. I came home and gave my boys lots of lovins.

Have wonderful lives in your forever homes, buns!!!!! BINKY FREEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## downtownbuns

All 10 carriers and 11 buns delivered in St. Louis. Now on the final leg to Union. Pictures to come.


----------



## gentle giants

I'm baaaaack! Actually, I've been back for a little while, I wanted to eat my Steak n' Shake carryout first, LOL. Leaf, I am so totally in love with the little blind girl, I was almsot crying when I handed her over. Take good care of her for me,ok? Anyway, here are pics. 

Charleston meetup! That's yours truly on the right, Kpink on the left. 







Lottsa lottsa bunnies in my car!






Driving down 57. That sky was too gorgeous not to snap a pic. Also, that RV on the right tried to run me off the road a minute after I took this, so now I have documentation, LOL. Hubby made a very sarcastic comment about the safety of me taking pics while driving too, BTW.


----------



## adamjai

Just got back from handing them off to Leaf for the last part of their journey, can't wait for them to be able to get out of those carriers and stretch out!


----------



## JadeIcing

AWESOME! I can not wait to hear from Leaf!


----------



## downtownbuns

We have to run for our other appointment but the pictures are uploading to http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/. There should be 33 when it finishes.


----------



## Leaf

We've arrived safe and sound!

I have a lot to do before I can post much, but you guys are amazing!!

11 tired bunnies to sort through and I'm exhausted myself but today has been well worth it.

Updates soon...


----------



## Maureen Las

:great::great::great:

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haley

Wow I just got home and saw the good news that everything worked out ok! 11 bunnies! Yowza!

Cant wait to see pics of them all!


----------



## Leaf

Pics of them in the carriers:

Mini Rex:


----------



## Leaf

New Zealand White:


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG that Mini rex is beautiful. I've never seen an all white Mini Rex. 

Look forward to many more pictures of all the new babies.

Susan


----------



## Leaf

One of 2 Black Lops. Kind of neat pattern on him:


----------



## Leaf

Orange Lop:


----------



## Leaf

The other Black Lop:


----------



## BlueFrog

*SOOOSKA*, would you believe that white mini-rex(ish) has been at the shelter for ages, even after being featured in a newspaper ad? She's even sweeter than she is pretty, too. 

*Leaf*, it's so good to see them again. Today has been so long it feels like I left for Chicago Ridge a lifetime ago. I wish all of you the very best!


----------



## Leaf

Blind Girl:






I love this pic. The 3rd REW (I dont know what breed)


----------



## myheart

Please post a picture of the Cinnamon which I did not know was available!!!! I could have just missed out on my next heart-bunny... 

I am so happy spoiled black bunny was on the transport!!!I was hoping beyond hope that he was. Thank you BlueFrog for including him.

myheart


----------



## BlueFrog

That photo of the third REW is a winner! Catnap was calling him a "dwarf mix" but I can't believe that's right. He has a lovely spayed sister at the shelter still awaiting a forever home... and a not-so-nice recently neutered brother, too. They all came from a neglect situation earlier this spring and are relatively young. Leaf, his paperwork is in the transporter's bag I sent with the bunnies.

(What, you didn't think I was going to take a breather from promoting needy rabbits, did you? :biggrin2 

As for the cinnamon, *myheart*, I didn't know you were looking for one! He was a brand spanking new arrival, wasn't even there on Wednesday. Just a youngster, too. No idea what his story is, except that Bellapsyd insisted he go to Leaf (and of course she had to twist my arm very very hard to convince me.... not).


----------



## Leaf

Little Black Guy:






Lion Head mixed:






Little Brown Dude:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Congratulations everyone on a transport well done!:bunnydance::highfive:

I was almost involved in a leg ot it, so, makes me mega happy it all worked out and everyone is safe.

All the buns are just gorgeous!

Thank you to everyone who helped with the transport!:bunnydance::highfive:


----------



## bellapsyd

plan on posting my pics ASAP...had a bunny emergency. Right after I got home from my leg of the trip, I noticed a large growth on my Chester's chest/armpit. Took him into emergency. It must be fast growing since he had a check-up 2 weeks ago and nothing was noticed! Please keep him in your thoughts. He goes in for his "pre-surgical" apt. tomorrow and surgery on wednesday.


----------



## lalena2148

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA*, would you believe that white mini-rex(ish) has been at the shelter for ages, even after being featured in a newspaper ad? She's even sweeter than she is pretty, too.


Wasthe rexfeatured in "The Reporter" newspaper? I used to work for them as designer and remember them doing a Pet of the Week. They were always doing dogs an cats from AWL and I was the one to convince them to put in rabbits and to do that Easter story about adopting rabbits as well. 

And bellapsyd, I hope Chester is doing ok. I'll be thinking of him and sending good vibes!

And great job to everyone on the transport. I'm sure those bunnies are super sweet. My two guys from AWL were so friendly when I adopted them. They are the biggest snuggle bunnies. And funny thing, unlike my purchased bunny, my AWL guys LIKE dogs. They aren't afraid of them at all; probably because they were used to seeing them around the back room.


----------



## Kpink

*Bellapsyd*

*Sending get well soon bunny vibes and prayers your way. I hope your bunny is okay soon!!*



ray:


----------



## LuvaBun

Awesome job, everyone. That's 11 beautiful babies all safe and sound thanks to you 

bellapsyd - I hope Chester is doing OK. Please keep us updated.

Jan


----------



## Leaf

*bellapsyd wrote: *


> plan on posting my pics ASAP...had a bunny emergency. Right after I got home from my leg of the trip, I noticed a large growth on my Chester's chest/armpit. Took him into emergency. It must be fast growing since he had a check-up 2 weeks ago and nothing was noticed! Please keep him in your thoughts. He goes in for his "pre-surgical" apt. tomorrow and surgery on wednesday.



Oh... please keep us posted on this!

((hugs))

How did his surgery go?


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks for asking everyone! He is doing great! He stomps like crazy every morning because he knows it's medicine time, but other than that he is spunky and running the levels of his condo. No word yet on the pathology of the tissues. His checkup is in 10 days, so hopefully they will know by then. And I DO still have pictures to post!


----------



## bellapsyd

better late than never...

the car packed for transport....




















the first dropoff...










my little cinnamon one- who adopted him?










(love)

handing off the last bunny





just for fun...I saw this on the way home:


----------



## Jenk

BlueFrog,

I am very sorry that I was unable to help with this situation. Of course, I'm thrilled that so many others were able tohelp out the bunnies in need. :hug:

I would have loved to foster at least one of them, but my hubby and I arenot emotionally/financially able at this time. 

Jenk


----------



## Leaf

Whoo! Pictures!! I love the tootsie roll truck and am so jealous of the bunny shirt!





That little brown baby, he and the Mini Rex are still unclaimed. Thats ok by me because they are two of my favorites. I've dubbed him Elmer Fudd. Not a cute name, but right now it fits him 

He's so funny and cute the way he sniffs around and rubs on stuff. The way he runs and binkies but then makes a mad scramble to get down if I try to hold him. He's so busy keeping track of the other bunnies that he pays me little mind. He's a charmer and sooo handsome!

I'm so glad you insisted he come along!!

(I have to keep myself from justifying keeping these last two bunnies...*sigh*)


----------



## Kpink

I held the mini rex on my lap for most of our leg of the trip....what a sweetheart she was!! She would nap, and stretch....munch her hay....nap some more.....she seemed as if she were a world traveler! I'm usually not a big fan of the pink eyes, but she sure did cast a spell over me.....lol Such a sweet little girl.

Thanks for giving us an update on them Leaf.

Bellapsyd.....glad to hear Chester is doing good. I have to take Sammy to the vet...he has a seriously poopy butt and some runny poos. I talked to the doctor this morning and she thinks he might have coccidia? A parasite in his intestinal system. He has a mucky bum from time to time, but usually clears up and never runny poos. So we shall see what the deal is with his bum.......lol


----------

